# Video & Picture Request Thread



## PrecisionTaping

So! Making videos for other drywall talk members or just for the general public has been becoming more and more popular. 
So I thought I would open this thread for those who want to *Request a video.*

I thought we could gear this thread more towards tools and equipment.
How they work, what you'd like to see, comparisons, reviews, pictures, job site demonstrations. 

Most of us or at least a few of us have made the effort to put out a few videos for the benefit of other members. We all understand, here on DrywallTalk, that we are professional tradesmen. 
*Not* camera men or film crews. We have to work, and work hard at what we do to make a decent living.

With that being said, we don't expect top notch video production, or fancy editing, or background music!!
However, if you know you're going to be doing something at work that day, that another member might be able to learn from or benefit from.
Why not take an extra 5 minutes to film yourself or another worker with your mobile phone or digital camera!?

*For example!*
Cazna's 26second video was of great help and offers a great alternative to a mud pump for filling boxes. And im sure, this 26seconds out of his day didn't break the bank. And because of that, others can now benefit.
http://youtu.be/3mgGUWkoGEY

Videos can be straight forward and to the point! Like More!
Who is fairly camera shy! Yet took the time to do this for us!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PABYoG2VVGE
We appreciate it!

So! To kick things off, I would like to let you guys know that I have few videos that will be coming very shortly! In association with WallTools.com and Columbia taping tools. So keep an eye out for those!














Who knows, maybe later down the road we can start giving away free stuff as incentives for those who regularly post videos for the benefits of others on DrywallTalk. 

We all know how much 2buck loves free shirts :laughing:

*So!?!?*
*What do you guys think!? The DrywallTalk community; wants to see most in a video!?*
This is the place! Put in your request and maybe someone can answer!!
If no one has the new tool or is able to full-fill the request, I will try my best to acquire the skill set or tools needed to put a video together myself. Lets see it people!
A new bazooka perhaps!?
New stilts?
New extendable handles?
New knives?
*Anything and everything you guys are curious about learning!? Or want to see!? Post it here! GO!*


----------



## cazna

No 2buck, I will not do a clip of me


----------



## chris

sounds good


----------



## gazman

Sounds like a top idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud

I you like to see if the beadboxers really work !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

machinemud said:


> I you like to see if the beadboxers really work !


Done! I use to have a pair and they worked pretty well.
I'll talk to Brandon from WallTools and purchase a pair for the video.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Done! I use to have a pair and they worked pretty well.
> I'll talk to Brandon from WallTools and purchase a pair for the video.:thumbsup:


I wouldnt waste your money on em PT, I have some, Didnt find them very good but then i guess it depends on your jobs, I like to finsh beads with a 14inch trowel, Beads with lightswitches close to them are annoying with bead boxes, As is tight hallways, So they arnt worth it for me, BUT, Tapepros beadguides look much better than the beadboxer IMO.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> I wouldnt waste your money on em PT, I have some, Didnt find them very good but then i guess it depends on your jobs, I like to finsh beads with a 14inch trowel, Beads with lightswitches close to them are annoying with bead boxes, As is tight hallways, So they arnt worth it for me, BUT, Tapepros beadguides look much better than the beadboxer IMO.


Hmm....Well maybe i'll try to find the ones I had. A video review was requested, so I said i'd try my best to deliver!
For better or worse. Im sure they have advantages as well as disadvantages.
I remember when I had them it was over 4 years ago when I had just bought my boxes. I was really inexperienced with running boxes back then and I didn't like them much. But allot has changed in that time. Im a pro at running boxes now. I remember that I had to do allot of trips back and forth to the pump. Because beads take allot of mud to fill. But I don't believe I had the fat-boys I do now. So who knows. I'm kind of curious myself to try them again.


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm....Well maybe i'll try to find the ones I had. A video review was requested, so I said i'd try my best to deliver!
> For better or worse. Im sure they have advantages as well as disadvantages.
> I remember when I had them it was over 4 years ago when I had just bought my boxes. I was really inexperienced with running boxes back then and I didn't like them much. But allot has changed in that time. Im a pro at running boxes now. I remember that I had to do allot of trips back and forth to the pump. Because beads take allot of mud to fill. But I don't believe I had the fat-boys I do now. So who knows. I'm kind of curious myself to try them again.


 I have them on my 10 fatboy box and all it does is rip the crap out of the nose of the bead!! So used not alot,still have another set still in the package!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> I have them on my 10 fatboy box and all it does is rip the crap out of the nose of the bead!! So used not alot,still have another set still in the package!


Wish to make a contribution to a video request then VanMan? :yes:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> I have them on my 10 fatboy box and all it does is rip the crap out of the nose of the bead!! So used not alot,still have another set still in the package!


Mine did as well, Prob ok on vinyl or steel bead but they take more mud, They arnt worth it i think, But i guess on a stepped ceiling or work like that they could be, Again, I say tapepros bead guides looks better but i havent seen or used any.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hmm worth looking into though. I remember they did take allot of mud.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PABYoG2VVGE
> We appreciate it!


Thank you PT again.
Is a good video by Moore. Al innovation could fit someone and might be helpful.

Although I am not an engineer, I wonder the less amout of mud could
1) produce flater joints (tape nearer the sheetrock), neater joints.
2) be less stronger? Usually mud-tape-mud sandwich, sounds to be firmer. could this weaken a joint?









I am just thinking.. I like Moore's and anyone innovation idea, as Caznas loading box sistem. Here In fact we have many drywall with masonry encounters, for example making drywall ceilings to masonry houses with wood roof, so, as masonry "moves" different than drywall and use to have different textures, we hang as accurate as possible and use acrylic seallant at the joint (inside corner)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Thank you PT again.
> Is a good video by Moore. Al innovation could fit someone and might be helpful.
> 
> Although I am not an engineer, I wonder the less amout of mud could
> 1) produce flater joints (tape nearer the sheetrock), neater joints.
> 2) be less stronger? Usually mud-tape-mud sandwich, sounds to be firmer. could this weaken a joint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just thinking.. I like Moore's and anyone innovation idea, as Caznas loading box sistem. Here In fact we have many drywall with masonry encounters, for example making drywall ceilings to masonry houses with wood roof, so, as masonry "moves" different than drywall and use to have different textures, we hang as accurate as possible and use acrylic seallant at the joint (inside corner)



Okay, what do you want know guijarrero?
I didn't quite understand the question.


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wish to make a contribution to a video request then VanMan? :yes:


And rip the sh*t out of my nice beads!!! I will just stick 2 my float!(Trowel for u guys):thumbsup:
Hey i just remembered i have a 10 box in the garage that has like guides on the side of it that r worked with elastic bands so that u can do externals and do normal joints without changing anything!! I got it from another taper and never used the thing!! Its called corner fast and web site is www.cornerfast .com and its made by r&j industries:thumbup:After looking at it i think i might try it as with the guides u r coming in about 2 cm from the edge of the blade and then things r maybe not so sharp 2 rip the crap out of them!!! Time will tell,i will try it soon!


----------



## cazna

So is that a special box just as well?? Is this guy running it on the boxed no coat?? Or is that a no coat stick??


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> So is that a special box just as well?? Is this guy running it on the boxed no coat?? Or is that a no coat stick??
> 
> Cornerfast drywall cornerbead tool in action - YouTube


 Hey Caz i,m not 2 sure what he is boxing over!! But if i could get it 2 work like that it would b a bonus thats for sure!:thumbup:I will b tryin the box soon c how it goes!Its a strange box as the blade wont push back!!! The dial only pushes the blade further out and it is solid if u try push it back in:blink:


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, what do you want know guijarrero?
> I didn't quite understand the question.


Not requesting a video or pic now, Its just a constructive criticism intended to discuss (if somemeone want it) the especific internal corner option showed by our friend Moore, if there is something that can be improved or not..









I really don't know if thinnering the mud to much could produce weaker finished joints in a medium long future. What do you all think?

The video is great Moore, the idea and the wheel very interesting..


----------



## guijarrero

VANMAN said:


> Hey Caz i,m not 2 sure what he is boxing over!! But if i could get it 2 work like that it would b a bonus thats for sure!:thumbup:I will b tryin the box soon c how it goes!Its a strange box as the blade wont push back!!! The dial only pushes the blade further out and it is solid if u try push it back in:blink:


Maybe some parts might be replaced..
However, it looks like you have found a treasure in your garage:yes:

cornerfast.com not working it seems


----------



## saskataper

I've run bead boxers a bit and find they are really good for tall stand ups and the bottoms of long bulkheads, when you have the room, and they do work better on vinyl (square or bull). With just a little practice I was able to run all three coats 10-10-12" and get really nice corners. I bought a 7" columbia thinking it would work really well for the first coat but the Boxers don't fit properly on the axle which is a bummer.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> And rip the sh*t out of my nice beads!!! I will just stick 2 my float!(Trowel for u guys)
> Hey i just remembered i have a 10 box in the garage that has like guides on the side of it that r worked with elastic bands so that u can do externals and do normal joints without changing anything!! I got it from another taper and never used the thing!! Its called corner fast and web site is www.cornerfast .com and its made by r&j industries. After looking at it i think i might try it as with the guides u r coming in about 2 cm from the edge of the blade and then things r maybe not so sharp 2 rip the crap out of them!!! Time will tell,i will try it soon!


I was thinking more along the lines that you could send me your unopened bead boxers for the purpose of doing a video. And then I can rip the sh!t out my beads for everyone to see! :yes::thumbsup:
Take them off your hands if you're not using them.

And that is a pretty cool innovation you got going on there with that box. I don't quite understand how it works but it seems to be kicking ass in that video Cazna posted!



VANMAN said:


> Hey Caz i,m not 2 sure what he is boxing over!! But if i could get it 2 work like that it would b a bonus thats for sure! I will b tryin the box soon c how it goes!Its a strange box as the blade wont push back!!! The dial only pushes the blade further out and it is solid if u try push it back in


I wonder why the blades so stiff?....weird. Maybe it's meant specifically for beads? We were complaining how they leave too much mud..lol 



guijarrero said:


> Not requesting a video or pic now, Its just a constructive criticism intended to discuss (if somemeone want it) the especific internal corner option showed by our friend Moore, if there is something that can be improved or not..
> 
> I really don't know if thinnering the mud to much could produce weaker finished joints in a medium long future. What do you all think?
> 
> The video is great Moore, the idea and the wheel very interesting..


Oh I see what you're saying. Well that's just one of many methods that can be used for taping my friend. Moore's a little old school! :yes:
I think he's trying to experiment with different techniques now.
But as for different mud consistency's affecting the strength of the joints it's not really a major concern. Your thickness of mud will more or less just make it easier or harder on you to work with.
Tapers who use automatic taping tools and flushers or angle heads generally will mix there mud pretty soft so that everything flows nicely.
The softness or thickness wouldn't play a huge part in the strength of the joint. As long as it dries and there's ample mud in the back of the tape so as to not cause bubbles. If you're worried about the strength of your joint then there's different mud compounds you can use that are a little harder or stronger, harder to sand and scratch as well. But that all comes with experience.
There's not really much to improve upon in Moore's technique.
Moore's a pro if I ever seen one! A little old school! But that just adds character :thumbsup:
The only thing that can be done differently would be to tape another way, like with a compound tube or a bazooka and use flushers or angle heads. And all that would change is the speed. Not the quality. Moore's hand taped corners look just as good as any other method.
Hope that answers your question bro.




saskataper said:


> I've run bead boxers a bit and find they are really good for tall stand ups and the bottoms of long bulkheads, when you have the room, and they do work better on vinyl (square or bull). With just a little practice I was able to run all three coats 10-10-12" and get really nice corners. I bought a 7" columbia thinking it would work really well for the first coat but the Boxers don't fit properly on the axle which is a bummer.


Hmm...that does suck about the 7" though...
But at least you've had a good experience with the bead boxers. :yes:
They might take a little getting used to but I think they can be mastered.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm...that does suck about the 7" though...
> But at least you've had a good experience with the bead boxers. :yes:
> They might take a little getting used to but I think they can be mastered.


That's assuming that they're worth mastering PT, as opposed to other methods. Tried them, didn't like them.

I myself would prefer something along the lines of the front Tapepro bead guides cazna is showing, of which our version in North American would be under the Blueline name: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/BlueLine-FlatBox-BeadGuides.html

I wonder if they would bolt up to other boxes, or would need modifying.

I built something a little along the Tapepro/Blueline design lines for my Columbia 10" FatBoy. But I've ended up learning to box 'free style' when I box bead - no guides. Since we use mostly paper covered metal bead, I lock out the wheels and keep the wheel axle off the bead, as that's the part that will rip the paper. It also lessens the pressure push needed on the box, as anyone whose boxed with wheels locked out will know. I might round off the back sides of the axle a bit with a file, near the wheels, to keep any accidental tearing from happening. Right now, I slip some plastic u-shaped tubing over the axles to keep tearing from happening, should the axle accidentally come in contact with the bead. I got some square plastic tubing from a hobby shop, and cut off one side to make it u-shaped.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> *Anything and everything you guys are curious about learning!? Or want to see!? Post it here! GO!*


How about a video of you fixing that Columbia taper of yours, and then showing it works. :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> That's assuming that they're worth mastering PT, as opposed to other methods. Tried them, didn't like them.
> 
> I myself would prefer something along the lines of the front Tapepro bead guides cazna is showing, of which our version in North American would be under the Blueline name: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/BlueLine-FlatBox-BeadGuides.html
> 
> I wonder if they would bolt up to other boxes, or would need modifying.
> 
> I built something a little along the Tapepro/Blueline design lines for my Columbia 10" FatBoy. But I've ended up learning to box 'free style' when I box bead - no guides. Since we use mostly paper covered metal bead, I lock out the wheels and keep the wheel axle off the bead, as that's the part that will rip the paper. It also lessens the pressure push needed on the box, as anyone whose boxed with wheels locked out will know. I might round off the back sides of the axle a bit with a file, near the wheels, to keep any accidental tearing from happening. Right now, I slip some plastic u-shaped tubing over the axles to keep tearing from happening, should the axle accidentally come in contact with the bead. I got some square plastic tubing from a hobby shop, and cut off one side to make it u-shaped.


Hmm! That sounds really interesting! Seems like you've done your homework on the subject. Very cool concept.



JustMe said:


> How about a video of you fixing that Columbia taper of yours, and then showing it works. :whistling2: :jester:


Well....fixing stuff is so much work...
Remember how I said i'd have a little treat coming up in association with WallTools?! Well we figured why not do a video on a tool that's never been shown before!? Something fairly new.
So BAM! 
The new "Battle Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper", built exclusively for WallTools.com 








*This thing is insane! Triple-black hard anodized, made from the finest stainless steel & aircraft grade aluminum!*
It has several new features that have been improved upon from Columbia's best selling commercial grade automatic taper. We will go over some of those new features in the video as well as some job site footage so everyone can see the tool in action.





















You can read up more about the tool at:
http://www.walltools.com/store/hardened-by-columbia-automatic-taper-col-htaper.html#







and learn more about Columbia Tools at:
http://www.columbiatools.com/








Stay tuned guys!! This is going to be one bad ass video!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

guijarrero said:


> Not requesting a video or pic now, Its just a constructive criticism intended to discuss (if somemeone want it) the especific internal corner option showed by our friend Moore, if there is something that can be improved or not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know if thinnering the mud to much could produce weaker finished joints in a medium long future. What do you all think?
> 
> The video is great Moore, the idea and the wheel very interesting..


 



 

Iv'e been taping angles that way since day 1...My angle tape has never failed...walkin trusses that's another story!!!!...but as far as my mud being too thin/soft/runny/pissed down???? NO!! I'm sittin here in a home I bought new in 1999 ..I hung and finished it ...all the angle tape is still tight...no hair lines not even a paint crack! I Did have some truss lift problems the 1st couple years but that's the norm with factory trusses...I have seen every call back known to a hanger/finisher...never seen my angle tape come loose.. due to my taping mud being too thin..

Tape an angle.... then block -n -skim ...before the tape coat has the chance to cure/dry....yeah.. it will bust open.. everytime!


I have never laid hands on a zook...but i'm guessing that angle mud is quite thin...I use n/g black top guijarrero she's hell ta sand I'll tell ya that...But it's got lots of glue in it!!! hey!! If i have tex mud left over from a job I will save it,,and thickin it up for taping angles on the next house... I never worry about the angles....screw pops keep me awake at night ,,,,but never the angles !

Hope your busy down there brother!!! oh!! your butt boards work great...cheap too!!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

As I was saying! Moore's a pro if I ever seen one! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm! That sounds really interesting! Seems like you've done your homework on the subject. Very cool concept.


If you think that's a cool concept, wait till you see what I have planned next. :jester: 



PrecisionTaping said:


> Well....fixing stuff is so much work...
> Remember how I said i'd have a little treat coming up in association with WallTools?! Well we figured why not do a video on a tool that's never been shown before!? Something fairly new.
> So BAM!
> The new "Battle Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper", built exclusively for WallTools.com
> View attachment 3916
> 
> 
> *This thing is insane! Triple-black hard anodized, made from the finest stainless steel & aircraft grade aluminum!*
> It has several new features that have been improved upon from Columbia's best selling commercial grade automatic taper. We will go over some of those new features in the video as well as some job site footage so everyone can see the tool in action.
> 
> View attachment 3917
> View attachment 3918
> View attachment 3919
> 
> 
> You can read up more about the tool at:
> http://www.walltools.com/store/hardened-by-columbia-automatic-taper-col-htaper.html#
> View attachment 3921
> 
> and learn more about Columbia Tools at:
> http://www.columbiatools.com/
> View attachment 3920
> 
> 
> Stay tuned guys!! This is going to be one bad ass video!! :thumbsup:


No wonder you're in no big panic to fix your taper. They're supplying you with a new improved one. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> If you think that's a cool concept, wait till you see what I have planned next. :jester:
> 
> Im excited to see!!
> 
> No wonder you're in no big panic to fix your taper. They're supplying you with a new improved one. :thumbsup:


Damn Straight! Should be fun to work with! Im excited to capture some sick footage for you guys! Show you how sweet this new tool really is!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> So is that a special box just as well?? Is this guy running it on the boxed no coat?? Or is that a no coat stick??
> 
> Cornerfast drywall cornerbead tool in action - YouTube



where do these f'n geeks come out with the idea they invented coating bead with a box I been slamming box to bead way before cornerfast or 
apla-tech claim to invent this ****


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I have never laid hands on a zook...but i'm guessing that angle mud is quite thin:yes:


Negative on the zooka thin mud, you need it a little thinner to use the wool roller. Been there, done that. Hey Moore why don't you borrow a corner roller and an angle head off of me. Screw that hand wiped corner taping your doing. It'll speed the taping up. You'll be as happy as if your running the flat box.


----------



## cazna

Zooka or runner mud i run is no thinner than what you have in your bucket moore.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Negative on the zooka thin mud, you need it a little thinner to use the wool roller. Been there, done that. Hey Moore why don't you borrow a corner roller and an angle head off of me. Screw that hand wiped corner taping your doing. It'll speed the taping up. You'll be as happy as if your running the flat box.


I was going to suggest the same thing. I'll send you up a flusher bro. Their awesome. So much easier man.



cazna said:


> Zooka or runner mud i run is no thinner than what you have in your bucket moore.


Same here. About the same consistency.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Negative on the zooka thin mud, you need it a little thinner to use the wool roller. Been there, done that. Hey Moore why don't you borrow a corner roller and an angle head off of me. Screw that hand wiped corner taping your doing. It'll speed the taping up. You'll be as happy as if your running the flat box.





cazna said:


> Zooka or runner mud i run is no thinner than what you have in your bucket moore.





PrecisionTaping said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing. I'll send you up a flusher bro. Their awesome. So much easier man.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. About the same consistency.


 So It's fair to say pissin down the mud for the tape coat is OK??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> So It's fair to say pissin down the mud for the tape coat is OK??


Wait, what? What are we peeing on? :laughing:


----------



## VANMAN

I was thinking more along the lines that you could send me your unopened bead boxers for the purpose of doing a video. And then I can rip the sh!t out my beads for everyone to see! :yes::thumbsup:
Take them off your hands if you're not using them.

PM ur address i will send them 2 u!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Wait VanMan!! Look what I found today!! :thumbup:







I can't believe after 5 years I found them!! Still in original packaging for you guys. Just clearing out and organizing my storage and Bam! Such a crazy coincidence! 
So thanks for offering but were all good now!! :thumbsup: Woot woot!!
First video request will be answered shortly! :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> So It's fair to say pissin down the mud for the tape coat is OK??


Well? We get USG green lid MAC (machine application consistency) mud. We don't have to add water:blink:.


----------



## VANMAN

guijarrero said:


> Maybe some parts might be replaced..
> However, it looks like you have found a treasure in your garage:yes:
> 
> cornerfast.com not working it seems


 No chief i have had the thing in bits and its just the way it is! The blade wont push back as there is a steel pin that is pushing on the blade that wont let the blade push back:blink: I think this thing is only for corners and not flats! Has know1 else seen 1 of these or got 1?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> No chief i have had the thing in bits and its just the way it is! The blade wont push back as there is a steel pin that is pushing on the blade that wont let the blade push back:blink: I think this thing is only for corners and not flats! Has know1 else seen 1 of these or got 1?


I've never heard of or seen this thing. But I look forward to hearing how it works!


----------



## A smooth finish

I would like to see a video of hand finishing inside corners.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> I would like to see a video of hand finishing inside corners.


Okay Sure. Just like the old school one side at a time type deal?
Simple enough.


----------



## gazman

A smooth finish said:


> I would like to see a video of hand finishing inside corners.



Here is something we prepared earlier. This is of a guy that worked for me. He takes to many strokes but you will get the gist of it.


----------



## A smooth finish

gazman said:


> Here is something we prepared earlier. This is of a guy that worked for me. He takes to many strokes but you will get the gist of it.
> 2011-12-13_07-53-28_749.3gp - YouTube


Ya that makes sense. I have never really used the inside corner tool but I can see how that works. I will have to try it next time.


----------



## A smooth finish

Is it any different hand finishing straight flex or is it pretty much the same prosess


----------



## A smooth finish

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay Sure. Just like the old school one side at a time type deal?
> Simple enough.


Ya Im just starting out and dont have all the nice tools so all I do is hand work. Just interested in how other people do it so maybe i can pick up some tricks.


----------



## VANMAN

A smooth finish said:


> Ya Im just starting out and dont have all the nice tools so all I do is hand work. Just interested in how other people do it so maybe i can pick up some tricks.


What r u looking for lad? I have flushers/angle heads/corner boxes/guns that never get used!!


----------



## A smooth finish

VANMAN said:


> What r u looking for lad? I have flushers/angle heads/corner boxes/guns that never get used!!


Well I just picked up a roller. But Im still looking for plow and corner boxes. Im not a fan of bazzokas yet. I figure I can tape by hand for now but anything to make coating the corners faster is what im looking for.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Well I just picked up a roller. But Im still looking for plow and corner boxes. Im not a fan of bazzokas yet. I figure I can tape by hand for now but anything to make coating the corners faster is what im looking for.


Depends how much you want to spend man. I recommend starting out with a compound tube and a flusher. If you're learning it's the easiest way to go. Especially if you're not a fan of the bazooka. Or wait! Actually, forget everything I just said, well not everything...but get a Homax!! Bam! You're laughing!! Cheapest and best bang for your buck!! Then use your corner roller and flusher in conjunction with that. :thumbsup:
Best system for you!


----------



## A smooth finish

Does the homax have a way to use it in corners.

When you say flusher do you mean a plow.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Does the homax have a way to use it in corners.
> 
> When you say flusher do you mean a plow.


This & this.


----------



## A smooth finish

Ok I found where i can find a homax but i cant find the delko tool. 

In the usa at least


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Although, to tell you the truth, you don't really need to buy that attachment for the homax. You can just pull the tape ahead with the homax in one hand while your other hand is pushing the tape into the corner. And just keep walking. 
So your leading hand has the homax and your other hand follows pushing the fold into the corner. Then just roll and flush. :thumbsup:
That's what I've been doing. I have that wheel there, Delko tools sent it to me for free so I can make a follow up video to the one in my signature below. But I haven't even gotten around to using it yet. It goes pretty good by hand to be honest.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Ok I found where i can find a homax but i cant find the delko tool.
> 
> In the usa at least


http://www.delkotools.com.au/
That's the link there. They'll ship it right to you.
If you have any questions about shipping or any other questions at all, there's an e-mail on the website.
The owners names are Daniel & Eamonn Owens.
Tell them Brian from Precision Taping sent you. 
They'll maybe cut you a break on the price :thumbsup:

Oh! And they do offer free shipping worldwide.
But like I said, you don't absolutely need the corner applicator. 
Works fine without it.

Amazon.com: Homax 6500 Drywall Taping Tool: Home Improvement

Here's a link for the Homax. It's a good price!


----------



## A smooth finish

cool. Im going to order one now. It seems to work really good. The flusher I assume just sits on a plow handle.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> cool. Im going to order one now. It seems to work really good. The flusher I assume just sits on a plow handle.


I dont know what you mean by plow handle....
hold on, i'll take a pic.
There you go!
The flusher sits on a pole that looks like that.


----------



## A smooth finish

Ya its the same thing. I just ordered a homax. I just got a small basement bedroom hang and finish it should work out well for it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Ya its the same thing. I just ordered a homax. I just got a small basement bedroom hang and finish it should work out well for it.


Nice man!
They are a very nice tool for the price!
You'd be hard pressed to find something worth more than that little tool for the price.

Which video did you watch? Mine?


----------



## A smooth finish

I watched yours and a few others. So do you use the flushers when you are coating the corners or only for tapping?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> I watched yours and a few others. So do you use the flushers when you are coating the corners or only for tapping?


Start to finish my friend.
I'll tape with it, and after the tape is dry, to finish coat i'll distribute the mud in the corner using either a compound tube or a Columbia Corner Box for coating and im done. Tape, then one more pass with the flusher and that's it. Touch up my 3-ways to make sure they're nice and crisp and were good to go! :thumbsup:

Also, a little side note. Be careful as to what flusher you buy.
You'll notice in my previous post, I posted a picture of what's called a "Direct Corner Flusher",







and what that means is it can be used two ways. First of which, you can pass your mud in the corner with a compound tube and corner applicator, or some either type of delivery system, like a mud runner and a corner applicator. All that corner applicator does is put the mud in the corner for you, you still have to pass over it with a flusher afterwards.
It would look something like this.







Some people prefer this method. 
But with the "Direct Corner Flusher" you have the option of a 2nd method which can be to put it directly on the compound tube or mud runner or corner box, and coat that way.
All in one or two smooth passes. (when you get good) 
So you're essentially putting the mud on and wiping it tight, all in one motion. You're eliminating a step. Not having to apply the mud first and then pass the flusher. Just pass the flusher and disperse the mud at the same time!













The "Direct Corner Flusher" allows you the option to do both styles.
It has this option because there's a hole in the back, allowing mud to travel through it from your mud source. It's similar to a mechanical angle head in this sense. (See picture!)








So that's one style of flusher!
The other is called a "Standard Corner Flusher" which looks like this







Now obviously mud can't pass through that one. So you only have the first option of applying your mud to the corner first using a corner applicator and then flushing afterwards. Can't do it at the same time with this one. So choose carefully :thumbsup:
Hope this helped!


----------



## bevo

Good idea PT.

If I could make a request it would just be for more vids of guys doing good, quick work

doesnt matter what part of the trade, I just like watching good systems in action that have been fine tuned over time so its quick with no dramas.

There are already some good ones on here. That vid of 2bucks offsider flying around coating a room of internal angles in about 30 seconds flat made made rethink our system for coating internals and now it saves us some time on each job...so thanks for posting that 2buck.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> Good idea PT.
> 
> If I could make a request it would just be for more vids of guys doing good, quick work
> 
> doesnt matter what part of the trade, I just like watching good systems in action that have been fine tuned over time so its quick with no dramas.
> 
> There are already some good ones on here. That vid of 2bucks offsider flying around coating a room of internal angles in about 30 seconds flat made made rethink our system for coating internals and now it saves us some time on each job...so thanks for posting that 2buck.


Very true! That was a good video.
Okay, i'll try and work on it!


----------



## chris

I still want to see guys hanging 20' sheets of drywall:yes:


----------



## A smooth finish

Thanks pt that really does help. Now its just a matter of buying some things for witch I need money.


----------



## gazman

chris said:


> I still want to see guys hanging 20' sheets of drywall:yes:


Be patient Chris, I start a new job Monday.


----------



## cazna

bevo said:


> Good idea PT.
> 
> 
> There are already some good ones on here. That vid of 2bucks offsider flying around coating a room of internal angles in about 30 seconds flat made made rethink our system for coating internals and now it saves us some time on each job...so thanks for posting that 2buck.


We all see the same things in a different way dont we, It works well dont get wrong, Im not knocking it, But i saw someone bent over, Pushing and filling a tube, Using that, then slamming a flusher that needs shoved around creating heaps of corner picking clean up, If any bevels wernt filled then the high shoulder will show. Flushers round off angles, Then they need a sanding block to cut em out and make it sharper, If your that way inclined, Hardy seemed an efficant use of body movement, energy and time to me, I will prob get slammed for this, Im not picking a fight, Its just what i seen.

And 2buck is yet to mention how he mods his flushers to make em sharper, Thats his trade secret, Fair enough too.


----------



## moore

You forgot ..I takes forever for a flushed angle to dry..from what iv'e seen...


----------



## bevo

chris said:


> I still want to see guys hanging 20' sheets of drywall:yes:


We start one on tueday. If I remember I'll get a vid o the big ceilings going up as well as gazman.


----------



## bevo

cazna said:


> We all see the same things in a different way dont we, It works well dont get wrong, Im not knocking it, But i saw someone bent over, Pushing and filling a tube, Using that, then slamming a flusher that needs shoved around creating heaps of corner picking clean up, If any bevels wernt filled then the high shoulder will show. Flushers round off angles, Then they need a sanding block to cut em out and make it sharper, If your that way inclined, Hardy seemed an efficant use of body movement, energy and time to me, I will prob get slammed for this, Im not picking a fight, Its just what i seen.
> 
> And 2buck is yet to mention how he mods his flushers to make em sharper, Thats his trade secret, Fair enough too.


it's a fair comment. The devil is in the details sometimes. Main thing for me is it got me thinking.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> I still want to see guys hanging 20' sheets of drywall:yes:


I don't even think it's possible to order a 20' sheet around my parts...



cazna said:


> We all see the same things in a different way dont we, It works well dont get wrong, Im not knocking it, But i saw someone bent over, Pushing and filling a tube, Using that, then slamming a flusher that needs shoved around creating heaps of corner picking clean up, If any bevels wernt filled then the high shoulder will show. Flushers round off angles, Then they need a sanding block to cut em out and make it sharper, If your that way inclined, Hardy seemed an efficant use of body movement, energy and time to me, I will prob get slammed for this, Im not picking a fight, Its just what i seen.
> 
> And 2buck is yet to mention how he mods his flushers to make em sharper, Thats his trade secret, Fair enough too.


I've never had a problem with flushers rounding my corners! Never. I genuinely love flushers. Angle heads I can live without, flushers!? I need. :yes:
I'll post a bazooka vid in a week or two Cazna. That will change your tune :thumbsup:



moore said:


> You forgot ..I takes forever for a flushed angle to dry..from what iv'e seen...


It does not! I call BS on that Moore! lol.
My angles are always dry the next morning. As long as there is reasonable drying conditions.


----------



## gazman

Dont forget men, our 20 foot sheets are only 10mm thick (or 3/8 to you blokes) we fix to battens at 450 centers. (18") We also have other sheet that is 10mm but will span 600mm (2 feet) on the lids.


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll post a bazooka vid in a week or two Cazna. That will change your tune :thumbsup:


I look forward to it PT :thumbsup:

I have can am flushers, Im not really into them, They need to much shoving, Its harder to push reaching up at the top, Then your stronger it the middle then you tend to back off at the bottom, Thats all different mud and corner thicknesses as you go, Quite inconsistant, An angle head on a runner just glides, Its very consistant, Like a box, They run true, To me flushers dont, No Sir, I dont like em, They dont seem like a very professional tool at all, I want clean, even and consistant.


----------



## chris

gazman said:


> Dont forget men, our 20 foot sheets are only 10mm thick (or 3/8 to you blokes) we fix to battens at 450 centers. (18") We also have other sheet that is 10mm but will span 600mm (2 feet) on the lids.


 You guys can get 2 footers?Whether they are 10mm or 5mm they are still 20 foot. How many guys? I remember we did a cabin years back that was a kit home. It had drywall 20' pieces of 5/8 on ceilings. I didnt get to see it hung but the owner told me it took 6 guys to install 1:yes:. The pieces were on a steep vault from low vault all yhe way to peak. I still regret not seeing that


----------



## chris

nevermind about 2 footers. After rereading your post I believe you are talking of a ceiling board


----------



## keke

Hi Chris,
Found this video 



have a look how we hang 20' sheets in Oz


----------



## chris

wouldnt want to piss those boys off. Thanks,now I feel real pewney


----------



## A smooth finish

chris said:


> wouldnt want to piss those boys off. Thanks,now I feel real pewney


 
Ya im doing a job right now using 14 footers and I almost snapped them yesterday. I cant imagin using 20 

What kinda of screw gun is that that looks pretty good


----------



## Kiwiman

chris said:


> nevermind about 2 footers. After rereading your post I believe you are talking of a ceiling board


He's not talking about ceiling board being 2ft, 2ft is the spacing of the ceiling battens, the thicker the board then the wider the battens can span.


----------



## cazna

What are those back blocking boards between the battens all about, I havent seen those before??


----------



## keke

A smooth finish said:


> Ya im doing a job right now using 14 footers and I almost snapped them yesterday. I cant imagin using 20
> 
> What kinda of screw gun is that that looks pretty good


for ceiling we use Gyprock Supaceil doesn't snap so easily
have a look here 



the screwgun is makita bfr550z very popular brand here


----------



## moore

A wall board bench would help that brother out big time!

Instead of hanging the wall first....Nail a 2x4 to the wall 1'' down from ceiling to hold one end ...He would only have to man handle the other end . ....again... why no benches ?


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> What are those back blocking boards between the battens all about, I havent seen those before??


Thats back blocking Caz. It has been part of the Australian standards for over 10 years. Any room that has three joins or more must be back blocked.
http://www.gyprock.com.au/resources/filemanager/datasheets.aspx?fileIteration=125


If you have access it is usually done by getting up in the ceiling.


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> for ceiling we use Gyprock Supaceil doesn't snap so easily
> have a look here how to throw Drywall sheets on ceiling - YouTube
> the screwgun is makita bfr550z very popular brand here


You have got bigger ones than me mate.

Wait until you are pushing 50, then I think you will see the value of a sheet lifter.:yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Thats back blocking Caz. It has been part of the Australian standards for over 10 years. Any room that has three joins or more must be back blocked.
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/resources/filemanager/datasheets.aspx?fileIteration=125
> 
> 
> If you have access it is usually done by getting up in the ceiling.


We just back block the butts, By using cove bond mud and glue a sheet of board behind it.

They didnt seem to have any glue/mud on them, And i havent seen that done accross the whole side of a sheet, Any more than 3 sheets wide you say, Interesting.


----------



## bevo

moore said:


> A wall board bench would help that brother out big time!
> 
> Instead of hanging the wall first....Nail a 2x4 to the wall 1'' down from ceiling to hold one end ...He would only have to man handle the other end . ....again... why no benches ?



'she'll be right mate. I couldn't be arsed walking out to the ute to get my work bench so I'll throw this sheet like I'm wrestling a crocodile. And I'll take a video so I can show everyone how strong and tough I am.'

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, oi, oi, oi :thumbup:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> We just back block the butts, By using cove bond mud and glue a sheet of board behind it.
> 
> They didnt seem to have any glue/mud on them, And i havent seen that done accross the whole side of a sheet, Any more than 3 sheets wide you say, Interesting.


 Could it help with high shoulders?:blink: If so I'm willing to give em a try..:yes:


----------



## bevo

moore said:


> Could it help with high shoulders?:blink: If so I'm willing to give em a try..:yes:


We do the same as gazman with the back blocking of sheet edges in bigger rooms.
It makes the joint stronger so that the 2 sheet edges in the joint can't move seperately from each other. Basically makes it all more solid to resist cracking. I'm not sure how much it would help with high shoulders Moore, the way I see it. 
Definitely contributes to a stronger ceiling though


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

You sure are a bull Keke. Nice job!
That's always fun when you don't have an autofeed. I prefer my panel lift.
I'd like to add, doing chit like that wrecked my joints. Oi!

http://youtu.be/AvHtKcS1POk?t=27s


----------



## chris

Kiwiman said:


> He's not talking about ceiling board being 2ft, 2ft is the spacing of the ceiling battens, the thicker the board then the wider the battens can span.


 I think that is what I was refering to... same thickness , just stronger for say like ceilings


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I got a video request via text message this morning from MachineMud asking about Columbia's extendable handle because he is in the market for one. So I thought I would film a quick preview before I actually start filming the post-production and putting together a high end video. 

At least this gives you a quick idea of what it looks like as well as a few facts on the handle itself.
Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## keke

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You sure are a bull Keke. Nice job!
> That's always fun when you don't have an autofeed. I prefer my panel lift.
> I'd like to add, doing chit like that wrecked my joints. Oi!
> 
> http://youtu.be/AvHtKcS1POk?t=27s


Not me in the video mate but sometimes do the same thing- easy job


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> You have got bigger ones than me mate.
> 
> Wait until you are pushing 50, then I think you will see the value of a sheet lifter.:yes:


personally I hate sheet lifter think it's a waist of time - we hang in 3 6m sheets and one guy is 61- it's about training and technique


----------



## keke

moore said:


> A wall board bench would help that brother out big time!
> 
> Instead of hanging the wall first....Nail a 2x4 to the wall 1'' down from ceiling to hold one end ...He would only have to man handle the other end . ....again... why no benches ?


you're righto mate but when we use shadowline we hang first the walls and after that ceiling


----------



## bevo

keke said:


> personally I hate sheet lifter think it's a waist of time - we hang in 3 6m sheets and one guy is 61- it's about training and technique


thats like my old man. He is 61, and hes had a sheetlifter sitting in his shed that hasn't seen the light of day for 15 years. 

He still loves sheeting and trying to run the young guys into the ground. Last year his shoulder froze up and he couldn't put his own shirt on for a month...still cant talk him into getting the sheetlifter out. 

He sees no relationship between a wrecked shoulder and throwing 6m ceiling sheets all day. 

Probably needs some training on his technique and he'll be right for another 20 years of it.


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> personally I hate sheet lifter think it's a waist of time - we hang in 3 6m sheets and one guy is 61- it's about training and technique


After over 30 years I think that I have the training and technique down pat. As you get older you figure out that you only have one body and if you want it to keep working you have to look after it. Hence the sheet lifter.:yes:
Besides that while the lifter is holding the sheet and one man screws off the other bloke can glue the next sheet.


----------



## Stopper

keke said:


> personally I hate sheet lifter think it's a waist of time - we hang in 3 6m sheets and one guy is 61- it's about training and technique


 Why make a job unnecessarily hard for yourself?.
I always look for things to make my job easier so there's less wear and the on the body. I don't let my Ego rule my life


----------



## machinemud

Columbia rules !! I whant one !! Thanks PT for the preview !


----------



## saskataper

PrecisionTaping said:


> I got a video request via text message this morning from MachineMud asking about Columbia's extendable handle because he is in the market for one. So I thought I would film a quick preview before I actually start filming the post-production and putting together a high end video.
> 
> At least this gives you a quick idea of what it looks like as well as a few facts on the handle itself.
> Enjoy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hydra reach 180 grip preview - YouTube



Nice rack PT I'm jealous.
I have that handle and love it, much nicer to use than the tape tech I have.
Looks like MachineMud is going to have to add a colour to his garage.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Nice rack PT I'm jealous.
> I have that handle and love it, much nicer to use than the tape tech I have.
> Looks like MachineMud is going to have to add a colour to his garage.


Haha! Never thought I'd ever hear anyone say "Nice rack PT" 
Hehe. But ya, it is pretty badass. Were doing a photo shoot on monday on a jobsite for the promo video's so i'll be using that rack. 

And ya, all handles are black in colour so that they can match any tool line you have as an upgrade on your existing handles, which is pretty sweet.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh I see what you're saying. Well that's just one of many methods that can be used for taping my friend. Moore's a little old school! :yes:
> I think he's trying to experiment with different techniques now.
> But as for different mud consistency's affecting the strength of the joints it's not really a major concern. Your thickness of mud will more or less just make it easier or harder on you to work with.
> Tapers who use automatic taping tools and flushers or angle heads generally will mix there mud pretty soft so that everything flows nicely.
> The softness or thickness wouldn't play a huge part in the strength of the joint. As long as it dries and there's ample mud in the back of the tape so as to not cause bubbles. If you're worried about the strength of your joint then there's different mud compounds you can use that are a little harder or stronger, harder to sand and scratch as well. But that all comes with experience.
> There's not really much to improve upon in Moore's technique.
> Moore's a pro if I ever seen one! A little old school! But that just adds character :thumbsup:
> The only thing that can be done differently would be to tape another way, like with a compound tube or a bazooka and use flushers or angle heads. And all that would change is the speed. Not the quality. Moore's hand taped corners look just as good as any other method.
> Hope that answers your question bro.


Thank you PT
..I know Moore is a pro, not rating Moore's Professionality.
I didnt know also that wool wheel was an old school tool at all (is obvious though)

What i wanted to know (your opinnions) is, cause I know wood frame houses (also steel ones) they move a bit, here we say the wood "works" for this movement (also vibrations). so then you may obtain a fissure, specially at weak places like in corners ¿?¿? 

so if you have thicker mud, your mud-paper-mud "sandwich" seem to be a bit resistent??

I'm thinking/ asking..:thumbsup:

(cause I noticed with wool wheel you might need thinner mud, same as the tube)


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> Thank you PT
> ..I know Moore is a pro, not rating Moore's Professionality.
> I didnt know also that wool wheel was an old school tool at all (is obvious though)
> 
> What i wanted to know (your opinnions) is, cause I know wood frame houses (also steel ones) they move a bit, here we say the wood "works" for this movement (also vibrations). so then you may obtain a fissure, specially at weak places like in corners ¿?¿?
> 
> so if you have thicker mud, your mud-paper-mud "sandwich" seem to be a bit resistent??
> 
> I'm thinking/ asking..:thumbsup:
> 
> (cause I noticed with wool wheel you might need thinner mud, same as the tube)


A rep once told me the more the mud shrinks then the stronger it gets, Hence taping mud, Shrinks a lot, full of glue and drys very hard.
Baseset hotmud drys super hard as well, But then thats a brittle issue, I tend to not worry about, If anythings gonna move then the muds not going to do much to hold it together.


----------



## guijarrero

moore said:


> 100_0446.AVI - YouTube
> 
> Iv'e been taping angles that way since day 1...My angle tape has never failed...walkin trusses that's another story!!!!...but as far as my mud being too thin/soft/runny/pissed down???? NO!!


OH!!
Thanks for the vid!!
muds not thinner at all



moore said:


> I'm sittin here in a home I bought new in 1999 ..I hung and finished it ...all the angle tape is still tight...no hair lines not even a paint crack! I Did have some truss lift problems the 1st couple years but that's the norm with factory trusses...I have seen every call back known to a hanger/finisher...never seen my angle tape come loose.. due to my taping mud being too thin..
> Tape an angle.... then block -n -skim ...before the tape coat has the chance to cure/dry....yeah.. it will bust open.. everytime!


enough evidence bro



> I have never laid hands on a zook...but i'm guessing that angle mud is quite thin...I use n/g black top guijarrero she's hell ta sand I'll tell ya that...But it's got lots of glue in it!!! hey!! If i have tex mud left over from a job I will save it,,and thickin it up for taping angles on the next house... I never worry about the angles....screw pops keep me awake at night ,,,,but never the angles !
> 
> Hope your busy down there brother!!! oh!! your butt boards work great...cheap too!!!


thanks friend:thumbsup:
Seems you use to hang & finish too.
Yes I am working good here, pretty busy, although is big challenge here (advertising, crew motivation [both psicological and $$], high qual production..) we have les than 10% building for drywall (ceilings/ offices/ commertial) and maaaaaaaany drywallers... you really need to be a "purple cow" here to survive


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Never thought I'd ever hear anyone say "Nice rack PT"
> Hehe. But ya, it is pretty badass. Were doing a photo shoot on monday on a jobsite for the promo video's so i'll be using that rack.
> 
> And ya, all handles are black in colour so that they can match any tool line you have as an upgrade on your existing handles, which is pretty sweet.


Do you wanna race that Hardened taper against me and my TT for pinks??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Do you wanna race that Hardened taper against me and my TT for pinks??


Hahaha! Well I haven't ran with a bazooka in over 2 years so i'm a little out of practice. It is interesting idea though...lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Thank you PT
> ..I know Moore is a pro, not rating Moore's Professionality.
> I didnt know also that wool wheel was an old school tool at all (is obvious though)
> 
> What i wanted to know (your opinnions) is, cause I know wood frame houses (also steel ones) they move a bit, here we say the wood "works" for this movement (also vibrations). so then you may obtain a fissure, specially at weak places like in corners ¿?¿?
> 
> so if you have thicker mud, your mud-paper-mud "sandwich" seem to be a bit resistent??
> 
> I'm thinking/ asking..:thumbsup:
> 
> (cause I noticed with wool wheel you might need thinner mud, same as the tube)





cazna said:


> A rep once told me the more the mud shrinks then the stronger it gets, Hence taping mud, Shrinks a lot, full of glue and drys very hard.
> Baseset hotmud drys super hard as well, But then thats a brittle issue, I tend to not worry about, If anythings gonna move then the muds not going to do much to hold it together.


What Cazna said. If anything's going to move, shift or expand, regardless of how thick or thin your mud was, it's going to crack.
The difference would be so minimal it would hardly make a difference.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Do you wanna race that Hardened taper against me and my TT for pinks??


 I'll race you for pinks PA ..Your TT Taper against my wool roller..:laughing::brows: I'll even throw in a bottle of rum.. IF!! I lose..:laughing:


----------



## bevo

moore said:


> I'll race you for pinks PA ..Your TT Taper against my wool roller..:laughing::brows: I'll even throw in a bottle of rum.. IF!! I lose..:laughing:


To make the race fair it would have to include tool set up and cleaning time...and also include the the time it takes Moore to pre-cut tapes.

Love to see the vids of that battle.

Maybe we should start a thread of time trials and see once and for all whos quickest

Moore, if you won PA's taper would you use it or stick to the roller?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I'll race you for pinks PA ..Your TT Taper against my wool roller..:laughing::brows: I'll even throw in a bottle of rum.. IF!! I lose..:laughing:


I would love to see that! hehe.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I'll race you for pinks PA ..Your TT Taper against my wool roller..:laughing::brows: I'll even throw in a bottle of rum.. IF!! I lose..:laughing:


How about a case of Bacardi Superior and your wool roller? First to dump a 250' roll of tape in the angles wins. 



bevo said:


> To make the race fair it would have to include tool set up and cleaning time...and also include the the time it takes Moore to pre-cut tapes.


I clean the taper at home, it takes less than 10 with the hose.

A fast hand taper doesn't precut tapes he runs them off the roll using a tape holder on the hip.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How about a case of Bacardi Superior and your wool roller? First to dump a 250' roll of tape in the angles wins.
> 
> 
> 
> I clean the taper at home, it takes less than 10 with the hose.
> 
> A fast hand taper doesn't precut tapes he runs them off the roll using a tape holder on the hip.


Hahaha! I think Moore just lost a case of Bacardi....
Here's hoping P.A. doesn't have a 250ft gravy wall just waiting to be taped. 5 fills with the zook and he's done..
Goodluck guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

''A fast hand taper doesn't precut tapes he runs them off the roll using a tape holder on the hip.'' 

I use the holder on the hip for butts and seams [homemade] ..but all the angle tape is crimped out on the floor before I start rolling mud to angles ...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> ''A fast hand taper doesn't precut tapes he runs them off the roll using a tape holder on the hip.''
> 
> I use the holder on the hip for butts and seams [homemade] ..but all the angle tape is crimped out on the floor before I start rolling mud to angles ...


 
Like I said.:whistling2:


----------



## Final touch drywall

P.A. ROCKER said:


> A fast hand taper doesn't precut tapes he runs them off the roll using a tape holder on the hip.


:thumbup: Yup,right from the holder,& fold it as its going through the hand,right to the wall..None of this pre crease jibba>>>:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> :thumbup: Yup,right from the holder,& fold it as its going through the hand,right to the wall..


That's slow....I cremp my angle tape out on the floor and pull her from there...I have a tape holder [bucket handle modified] but It's just a holder...I don't string the tape from the holder..THAT'S SLOW!


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> That's slow....I cremp my angle tape out on the floor and pull her from there...I have a tape holder [bucket handle modified] but It's just a holder...I don't string the tape from the holder..THAT'S SLOW!


:whistling2:So you think its faster to take a extra step & crease all you tape first & throw it all on the floor>>> than going from roll directly to the wall,not needing the extra step to pre-crease>>>>>>>Yea ok..:whistling2:
I'll have a room done bye the time your done pre creasing >>>>


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> That's slow....I cremp my angle tape out on the floor and pull her from there...I have a tape holder [bucket handle modified] but It's just a holder...I don't string the tape from the holder..THAT'S SLOW!





Final touch drywall said:


> :whistling2:So you think its faster to take a extra step & crease all you tape first & throw it all on the floor>>> than going from roll directly to the wall,not needing the extra step to pre-crease>>>>>>>Yea ok..:whistling2:
> I'll have a room done bye the time your done pre creasing >>>>


Oh oh!! Sounds like another challenge!
Sorry Final Touch, but my money's on Moore for this one. :yes:
When it comes to hand taping, Moore's pretty quick.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> :whistling2:So you think its faster to take a extra step & crease all you tape first & throw it all on the floor>>> than going from roll directly to the wall,not needing the extra step to pre-crease>>>>>>>Yea ok..:whistling2:
> I'll have a room done bye the time your done pre creasing >>>>


That's the way I was taught..Iv'e tried the tape reel years ago, It was hard for me to get the hang of it . I will give her another try FTD.:yes:


P.A. ROCKER said:


> Like I said.:whistling2:


YOU KNOW! I'm full o chit right? I can't touch the zook!!
Would'nt mind given it a try tho..but It's like someone here said..John Henry beat the steam shovel ,but then he died!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> That's the way I was taught..Iv'e tried the tape reel years ago, It was hard for me to get the hang of it . I will give her another try FTD.:yes:
> 
> YOU KNOW! I'm full o chit right? I can't touch the zook!!
> Would'nt mind given it a try tho..but It's like someone here said..John Henry beat the steam shovel ,but then he died!


Haha! You can do it Moore! Im sure the zook won't kill you :laughing:


----------



## moore

It's a multi task tool.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> It's a multi task tool.


Hahaha! Look at you go! You're two for two!
First the Stilt Stick & now this!?
I can see it now. :yes:

"Moore Innovations" 
"Leading the charge towards Drywall & Taping Innovations since 2012!"

"From the makers who brought you the Stilt Stick, now comes this new innovative tool! The Multi-Task-Thing-a'-ma'-Bob! :thumbup:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Look at you go! You're two for two!
> First the Stilt Stick & now this!?
> I can see it now. :yes:
> 
> "Moore Innovations"
> "Leading the charge towards Drywall & Taping Innovations since 2012!"
> 
> "From the makers who brought you the Stilt Stick, now comes this new innovative tool! The Multi-Task-Thing-a'-ma'-Bob! :thumbup:


 LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> What Cazna said. If anything's going to move, shift or expand, regardless of how thick or thin your mud was, it's going to crack.
> The difference would be so minimal it would hardly make a difference.


Mmm yes, I
Agree.. 
we use to applicate an acrylic (paintable is called here) to the cracks (fissures) if they appear
maybe you too.
thanks bra


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Mmm yes, I
> Agree..
> we use to applicate an acrylic (paintable is called here) to the cracks (fissures) if they appear
> maybe you too.
> thanks bra


Ya, like a paintable caulking?
We don't ever do it when taping.
Painters do it often on re-paints.
Make it easier to cut.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> YOU KNOW! I'm full o chit right? I can't touch the zook!!
> Would'nt mind given it a try tho..but It's like someone here said..John Henry beat the steam shovel ,but then he died!


I'm just funnin' I woulden't pass up a easy score though. Not that I'm faster but I thought PT would be a easy mark cause he'd keep stopping to talk to the camera or post to DWT with his phone and I'd breeze right by.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm just funnin' I woulden't pass up a easy score though. Not that I'm faster but I thought PT would be a easy mark cause he'd keep stopping to talk to the camera or post to DWT with his phone and I'd breeze right by.


What? What did I miss?


----------



## guijarrero

guijarrero said:


> Maybe some parts might be replaced..
> However, it looks like you have found a treasure in your garage:yes:
> 
> cornerfast.com not working it seems





VANMAN said:


> No chief i have had the thing in bits and its just the way it is! The blade wont push back as there is a steel pin that is pushing on the blade that wont let the blade push back:blink: I think this thing is only for corners and not flats! Has know1 else seen 1 of these or got 1?


Mmm I don't think so..
You have see the vids, it is clear how it works and how it should work again!! come one Van..

Let's find a handy job mate to find the way to fix it..
you can search for a Kiwi there in Scotland, they are very ingenious.
Or even an Arg, but don't expect a beautifull thing..










(almost 10 years old still working..) a strong good boy


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> What? What did I miss?
> View attachment 3987


 Are those swirled ceilings PT?


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> It's a multi task tool.


Crap,if I had to use a tape reel like that>>>>>>I would throw all my tape on the floor also......


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Crap,if I had to use a tape reel like that>>>>>>I would throw all my tape on the floor also......


 It's not a tape reel! It's a tape holder!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Are those swirled ceilings PT?


Yup! Gross swirl ceilings that the original home owners made themselves! :blink:



Final touch drywall said:


> Crap,if I had to use a tape reel like that>>>>>>I would throw all my tape on the floor also......


Hahahaha!!



moore said:


> It's not a tape reel! It's a tape holder!


It's a Multi-Task tool!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> It's a multi task tool.


 
Hey Moore, I have a spare tape holder I can send you, really.:blink: Or you can get 2 NEW Stanleys for $10 shipped to your door for free on E-bay.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/220901126974?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## saskataper

saskataper said:


> I've run bead boxers a bit and find they are really good for tall stand ups and the bottoms of long bulkheads, when you have the room, and they do work better on vinyl (square or bull). With just a little practice I was able to run all three coats 10-10-12" and get really nice corners. I bought a 7" columbia thinking it would work really well for the first coat but the Boxers don't fit properly on the axle which is a bummer.


Ok I'm an idiot. after getting a Columbia 10" and looking at the axle on it I realized the axle on my 7 was on upside down, the bead boxers fit fine now and work awesome!!
I used it to first coat a bunch of baby chamfer and mud set 90 today and it turned out a lot better than when I have tried using my 10". First coat on vinyl is just to much for the 10 to fill nicely I found, where the 7" set on 5 looks as good as the stuff I did by hand.
I love my 7" Columbia:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Ok I'm an idiot. after getting a Columbia 10" and looking at the axle on it I realized the axle on my 7 was on upside down, the bead boxers fit fine now and work awesome!!
> I used it to first coat a bunch of baby chamfer and mud set 90 today and it turned out a lot better than when I have tried using my 10". First coat on vinyl is just to much for the 10 to fill nicely I found, where the 7" set on 5 looks as good as the stuff I did by hand.
> I love my 7" Columbia:thumbup:


Hahaha! That's too funny bro. No wonder they didn't run right. Well at least you got that figured out now!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

New video. 
I requested it myself. :laughing: Hope that still counts.
I never knew how to do venetian plaster; So I figured I'd take a stab at it and maybe help others along the way. 
I'd like to thank B,Mitch for the encouragement and the free samples!
(Although that's not what I used in the video) 
I wanted to practice and sort of know what I was doing before I destroyed your wonderful samples B,Mitch. Thank you!
Hope you guys enjoy! PT :thumbsup:




Oh!! Also, a little side note. This actually turned out to be pretty well the easiest thing in the world to do!! And you can charge people up the ass for it because it's fancy and looks amazing.
So I encourage everyone to learn how and go make money! Go go go! Muhahaha!!! :jester: :laughing:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Hey Wall Tools!!! Send me a new set of Hardened Taper Tools, some T-shirts and a tool rack and you'll get an honest review Monday night after I run the living chit out of it. Come on PT get to business.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hey Wall Tools!!! Send me a new set of Hardened Taper Tools, some T-shirts and a tool rack and you'll get an honest review Monday night after I run the living chit out of it. Come on PT get to business.


Hahaha! Wall Tools didn't send me everything you saw there.
The only thing that's "hardened" edition is the Bazooka and mud pump.

All the handles you saw are just Columbia's new line of tools! That's standard now. Not hardened or limited edition or exclusive to WallTools like the bazooka or mud pump. Those are eclusive to WallTools. Made by Columbia Taping Tools, for WallTools. 
All those handles you saw in the stand is Columbia's new line of handles.
They are all a 1 1/4" in diameter, hard anodized, they all have new comfort grips, and are also the lightest handles on the market. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Come on PT get to business.



And i'm trying, im trying!! I'm not handing them over some lame ass video that I filmed in a dung y basement. Quality takes time my friend! It's gotta look professional! :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> And i'm trying, im trying!! I'm not handing them over some lame ass video that I filmed in a dung y basement. Quality takes time my friend! It's gotta look professional! :yes:


Well I have a production team with six camera men waiting in the wings. In the script I trip and the taper tumbles down the steps, Fr8 picks it up off the floor, growls at the camera and starts taping like a madman!:yes::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Well I have a production team with six camera men waiting in the wings. In the script I trip and the taper tumbles down the steps, Fr8 picks it up off the floor, growls at the camera and starts taping like a madman!:yes::yes:


So what do you need from me? Editing assistance? :jester:


----------



## chris

Thanks for that vid PT:thumbsup: I think Im gonna get some of that and give it a go


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> New video.
> I requested it myself. :laughing: Hope that still counts.
> I never knew how to do venetian plaster; So I figured I'd take a stab at it and maybe help others along the way.
> I'd like to thank B,Mitch for the encouragement and the free samples!
> (Although that's not what I used in the video)
> I wanted to practice and sort of know what I was doing before I destroyed your wonderful samples B,Mitch. Thank you!
> Hope you guys enjoy! PT :thumbsup:
> Venetian Plaster - Premium Plus by Behr - YouTube
> Oh!! Also, a little side note. This actually turned out to be pretty well the easiest thing in the world to do!! And you can charge people up the ass for it because it's fancy and looks amazing.
> So I encourage everyone to learn how and go make money! Go go go! Muhahaha!!! :laughing:


1st thank you again for shareing tips:thumbsup: very generous, you deserve the success you are starting to get!! Seriously.

2nd ..not only a hollywood nominee,and not only you have a paint stand, you also are an artist man








..poor Picasso


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> Thanks for that vid PT:thumbsup: I think Im gonna get some of that and give it a go


Seriously bro! That was my first attempt ever. Never touched the stuff before. It's pretty friggen simple. And it looks beautiful. You apply it almost like you would spotting screws. On and off, on and off. But you can keep it a little messier, leave a few little streaks or skip marks here and there. Adds character. :thumbsup: But most importantly I think is to keep it random. Don't keep a pattern. 
I mean im still new at this too, but that's what I gathered from my experience and study's prior to the video.
(Study's is a fancy word for watching youtube videos :laughing



guijarrero said:


> 1st thank you again for shareing tips, very generous, you deserve the success you are starting to get!! Seriously.
> 
> 2nd ..not only a hollywood nominee,and not only you have a paint stand, you also are an artist man
> ..poor Picasso


Hahaha! You're too funny bro!
Im not getting any success! Haha. Just making a few little promotional videos for other successful companies. The thing that's nice about the drywall community is that everyone is super down to earth and easy to talk too. Everyone's super friendly and most guys don't mind sharing tips & tricks. 
I just got off the phone with some dude I have never met. He's a hand taper and I guess he somehow stumbled across my YouTube videos and noticed I don't live far from him so he called me and asked if I could teach him how to run boxes. Spoke with him for 2 hours and put a quote together for him on WallTools. When he gets his boxes he says he'll come visit my town, he's about 3 hours away, and i'll teach him for the day. 

It's fun to meet new people and make new networking opportunities.
I don't believe in competition. I don't have competitors. You know why? Because I don't sell product. I sell personality! :thumbsup: 
Any professional drywall & taping company's finished product will be just as good as mine. Yes, I've said it! There are others better than me out there....Allot of them are on this very site. 
We can all do fantastic work! That's why I sell personality. 
Sell myself, sell the job!
So I don't mind teaching or helping others around me who are trying to make it on their own. Even If I teach you everything I know about taping....
Im still the best damn salesman in town! You'll never take my work from me.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> Thanks for that vid PT:thumbsup: I think Im gonna get some of that and give it a go


If you have any questions when you try it out Chris, just give me a call or a text. My number's in my profile.
I'd be more than happy to help out in any way I can.
But you're a pro. It's not hard to figure out. I did :jester:


----------



## moore




----------



## moore

LOL..Just messin ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> LOL..Just messin ...


Hahaha!! Nice Moore. :laughing:


----------



## getplastered

[/QUOTE] I don't have competitors. You know why? Because I don't sell product. I sell personality! :thumbsup: 
Any professional drywall & taping company's finished product will be just as good as mine. Yes, I've said it! There are others better than me out there....Allot of them are on this very site. 
We can all do fantastic work! That's why I sell personality. 
Sell myself, sell the job!
[/QUOTE]

I believe in that statement 100%. Nowadays, you need to sell something more than a finished product...separates you from the rest of the pack...nice work PT.


----------



## bevo

chris said:


> I still want to see guys hanging 20' sheets of drywall:yes:


6 metre ceilings with glue, centre screws and backblocked joints


http://youtu.be/92_gydA0DrY


----------



## Newagestucco

keke said:


> Hi Chris,
> Found this video plasterboard fixing. part 4. Ceiling - YouTube
> have a look how we hang 20' sheets in Oz


Cool vedio


----------



## Newagestucco

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How about a case of Bacardi Superior and your wool roller? First to dump a 250' roll of tape in the angles wins.
> 
> 
> 
> I clean the taper at home, it takes less than 10 with the hose.
> 
> A fast hand taper doesn't precut tapes he runs them off the roll using a tape holder on the hip.


Make it at least a 500 roll lol


----------



## bevo

I have a request...

here is a video of me installing metal bead onto a set opening yesterday. You might notice that it takes f***ing ages. My stapler kept misfiring which didnt help but its still around 10 min to get the bead on. 

This job has 10 similar set openings

So Im thinking there are quicker ways. 

One problem is most of the timber framing we fix to isnt straight so when Ive tried paper faced metal with openings like this one some of the angles wouldnt meet each other at the corners and had trouble correcting the bead. On the video the top timbers have a 5mm (1/4") bow which i fixed by squashing the metal a bit so it sits down at the ends to become level.

So if someone has a quicker system that allows for a bit of correcting bent framing, a vid would be great.

http://youtu.be/H3d58sTkg4M


----------



## Newagestucco

Don't want to tell you all my tricks but what the hell

Laser fast


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> I have a request...
> 
> here is a video of me installing metal bead onto a set opening yesterday. You might notice that it takes f***ing ages. My stapler kept misfiring which didnt help but its still around 10 min to get the bead on.
> 
> This job has 10 similar set openings
> 
> So Im thinking there are quicker ways.
> 
> One problem is most of the timber framing we fix to isnt straight so when Ive tried paper faced metal with openings like this one some of the angles wouldnt meet each other at the corners and had trouble correcting the bead. On the video the top timbers have a 5mm (1/4") bow which i fixed by squashing the metal a bit so it sits down at the ends to become level.
> 
> So if someone has a quicker system that allows for a bit of correcting bent framing, a vid would be great.
> 
> http://youtu.be/H3d58sTkg4M


Okay, so I just want to understand the request. 
More or less you're trying to figure out a quick and simple way of installing a corner bead that can ride out bent framing?


----------



## bevo

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, so I just want to understand the request.
> More or less you're trying to figure out a quick and simple way of installing a corner bead that can ride out bent framing?


Yep, would be good to see how others do similar openings, with the bent framing in mind. 

Im sure we arent the only country where carpenters arent allowed to take levels on site. :whistling2:

I spent a couple of hours stapling angles on yesterday and I kept thinking, I bet some guys on drywall talk would laugh their a** off if they saw how long this takes us.


----------



## bevo

Newagestucco said:


> Don't want to tell you all my tricks but what the hell
> 
> Laser fast


Whats laser fast new age?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> Yep, would be good to see how others do similar openings, with the bent framing in mind.
> 
> Im sure we arent the only country where carpenters arent allowed to take levels on site. :whistling2:
> 
> I spent a couple of hours stapling angles on yesterday and I kept thinking, I bet some guys on drywall talk would laugh their a** off if they saw how long this takes us.


I'll see what I can do for you man.


----------



## bevo

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll see what I can do for you man.


Cheers PT. Youre going to be busy. Lots of requests.


----------



## Newagestucco

bevo said:


> Whats laser fast new age?


When things are out. We just use the laser to put the beads on


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, so I just want to understand the request.
> More or less you're trying to figure out a quick and simple way of installing a corner bead that can ride out bent framing?


You need to show him paper bead......

The 3 ways to install it, MB, CP tube and by hand.

How to use a roller

How you can pinch and pull on paper bead

How you can stack paper bead on top of each other,,,, or use scrap sections of bead to stack under them to build out.

How to install by eye.

bevo

it's ok to want bead on nice and level, But when people notice something don't look right, they notice by eye 1st, then they check with a level. if someone is going to check your work with a level to see if it's level, then I hope your getting the big bucks:yes:


----------



## gazman

bevo said:


> I have a request...
> 
> here is a video of me installing metal bead onto a set opening yesterday. You might notice that it takes f***ing ages. My stapler kept misfiring which didnt help but its still around 10 min to get the bead on.
> 
> This job has 10 similar set openings
> 
> So Im thinking there are quicker ways.
> 
> One problem is most of the timber framing we fix to isnt straight so when Ive tried paper faced metal with openings like this one some of the angles wouldnt meet each other at the corners and had trouble correcting the bead. On the video the top timbers have a 5mm (1/4") bow which i fixed by squashing the metal a bit so it sits down at the ends to become level.
> 
> So if someone has a quicker system that allows for a bit of correcting bent framing, a vid would be great.
> 
> http://youtu.be/H3d58sTkg4M



I find that when the framing is like that the hanging is very important. With the head find the lowest point and cut the board off level from that point. Then the sides find the point that sticking out the most and cut the board plumb. When you put the strips on just screw lightly and use the board as the straight and level points. This gets rid of half of the crooked timber. there is not much you can do If the timber is crooked the other way except plane the timber first.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> Cheers PT. Youre going to be busy. Lots of requests.


Hahaha! Hence why Im up at 2 in the morning on a friday night currently editing videos....gah....
Getting there though! :thumbsup: I've got some wicked good ones coming boys!



2buckcanuck said:


> You need to show him paper bead......
> 
> The 3 ways to install it, MB, CP tube and by hand.
> 
> How to use a roller
> 
> How you can pinch and pull on paper bead
> 
> How you can stack paper bead on top of each other,,,, or use scrap sections of bead to stack under them to build out.


All good tips!! Sounds like a long video gah...
I do need to make a Trim-Tex video for Joe....So maybe I can incorporate all of these together somehow...
And then smash them with the pendulum swing he sent me! :thumbsup:
People on here were complaining about how octopus' don't go around with suction cups in peoples homes and suck the beads off!
So now I have been commissioned to smash corner beads for all of you to demonstrate their strength. 
So maybe i'll do a video of installing beads over some bad framing and afterwards bash the crap out of them?! lol! 2 birds with 1 stone!?


----------



## bevo

We used paper for about 3 months...with a hopper, roller and by hand sometimes.

Some peanuts in my area used it too and did a rubbish job with it so one of the main guys we work for banned it. 

Maybe gazmans on the money. Fix it as we board it.

2buck

yes we are expected to get things straight...and no it isnt for big bucks


----------



## guijarrero

bevo said:


> yes we are expected to get things straight...and no it isnt for big bucks


I found your job not only high quality but also pretty fast. However I look forward to see PT option. If there is a way to correct bad frames and quicker the job it would be great:thumbsup:

IMO to get the big money we have 33% publicity (in a broad sense, including tv newspaper internet..) 33% contacts (good reputation, people that contracts you again) 33% random. 

you are building a good reputation sometimes although not so much money. This could be at the time a kind of publicity 'cause your client might recommend you to their people.. 2 more birds here


----------



## guijarrero

well,I'm talking about getting the big buck jobs..

..once you got the job you have 50% having good tools and 50% having the trics, the skill.

If you have a crew.. the maths just gets really more complex
Don't you think so?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> We used paper for about 3 months...with a hopper, roller and by hand sometimes.
> 
> Some peanuts in my area used it too and did a rubbish job with it so one of the main guys we work for banned it.
> 
> Maybe gazmans on the money. Fix it as we board it.
> 
> 2buck
> 
> yes we are expected to get things straight...and no it isnt for big bucks


Banned paper backed beads!? So the only thing you're allowed to use is steel!? That's disgusting....I personally hate steel!!
Pain in the ass to install, pain in the ass to coat if they're not installed properly, pain in the ass to fix if they get dented! Cuz everything gets dented and needs to be fixed at one point. Good luck ripping those off!
You'll have wished you used paper then.
Steel just follows too closely the framing in my opinion. You need a magnetic level to properly install steel..Just so much work..
Paper or Vinyl beads, mud them on and done!



guijarrero said:


> I found your job not only high quality but also pretty fast. However I look forward to see PT option. If there is a way to correct bad frames and quicker the job it would be great:thumbsup:
> 
> IMO to get the big money we have 33% publicity (in a broad sense, including tv newspaper internet..) 33% contacts (good reputation, people that contracts you again) 33% random.
> 
> you are building a good reputation sometimes although not so much money. This could be at the time a kind of publicity 'cause your client might recommend you to their people.. 2 more birds here


Good point GJ! 
I'll see what I can do for a video but I really don't see where to go with it...What do you guys want to see? How to fix bad framing? Or what beads are better? Is that it? I dont know. It cant be a 2hr video...
Unless I make a few different videos for beads.


----------



## bevo

maybe ill withdraw my request PT...I dont want you getting stressed out on us brother. Anyone who is still up at 2 am on Friday nights editing vids has got enough on their plate. Thanks for the offer.

Next job im going to correct the framing when we board it like Gaz suggested and use paper faced metal...coat it before anyone sees it and compare times.

If its a lot quicker I might have to fire up a bit.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Steel just follows too closely the framing in my opinion. You need a magnetic level to properly install steel..Just so much work..
> Paper or Vinyl beads, mud them on and done!
> 
> ...What do you guys want to see? How to fix bad framing?


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> maybe ill withdraw my request PT...I dont want you getting stressed out on us brother. Anyone who is still up at 2 am on Friday nights editing vids has got enough on their plate. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> Next job im going to correct the framing when we board it like Gaz suggested and use paper faced metal...coat it before anyone sees it and compare times.
> 
> If its a lot quicker I might have to fire up a bit.


It's okay bro. I like working on the films. It's fun. The thing that sucks is that all editing software and video fx software is so advanced that it's ridiculously hard to use. But im getting more and more comfortable working with it. Trying different things. So that's okay. i'll see what I can do for you.
I don't know about fixing the bad framing, because that's above and beyond our costs, I don't think there really is a trick to that. You can try floating it out by scabbing another piece of bead under it like 2buck mentioned.
But I can definitely do a speed test to see which are faster to install.
Maybe like a production vs cost vs impact test?


----------



## moore

No request..Just thought this would give PT a breather .
I TRY!!to keep em in line Slim . After the ceiling is done I skim over the top angle,,let dry,,then sand the edge.

I can stipple all the ceilings in a 1500 ft ranch in a 5 hour day. alone. Not long ago I was required to stipple all ceilings AND sand the walls in a day..I prefer for the ceiling to dry before I sand..plus I have a little thing i do to the ceilings after there dry.take my 360 and lightly knock the tits off..



 




ole school!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice Moore! Very well done! Almost looks like you knew what you were doing :thumbsup:
Hehe just bugging buddy. Thanks for that vid! I like coming home from a long day at work and watching somebody else work! hehe.
Now if you'll excuse me, I have to do another venetian plaster video :yawn:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice Moore! Very well done! Almost looks like you knew what you were doing :thumbsup:
> Hehe just bugging buddy. Thanks for that vid! I like coming home from a long day at work and watching somebody else work! hehe.
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to do another venetian plaster video :yawn:


looks alot like 70's next thing ya know ya will have George Jefferson twisting by with his hand behind his back and Archie Bunker throwing in a comment


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> looks alot like 70's next thing ya know ya will have George Jefferson twisting by with his hand behind his back and Archie Bunker throwing in a comment[/quote


----------



## moore




----------



## guijarrero

moore said:


> No request..Just thought this would give PT a breather .
> I TRY!!to keep em in line Slim . After the ceiling is done I skim over the top angle,,let dry,,then sand the edge.
> 
> I can stipple all the ceilings in a 1500 ft ranch in a 5 hour day. alone. Not long ago I was required to stipple all ceilings AND sand the walls in a day..I prefer for the ceiling to dry before I sand..plus I have a little thing i do to the ceilings after there dry.take my 360 and lightly knock the tits off..100_0429.AVI - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ole school!


Thanks Moore for the vid
and happy new tool and year (of life) 
I think I read from 2bk or JMe, cant remember, that you there skim with painter roller to do a level 5. Is this what youre making? Do you use very thin mud or is it a speciall prduct?¿


----------



## moore

guijarrero said:


> Thanks Moore for the vid
> and happy new tool and year (of life)
> I think I read from 2bk or JMe, cant remember, that you there skim with painter roller to do a level 5. Is this what youre making? Do you use very thin mud or is it a speciall prduct?¿


 Level 5? I roll it on with a 9'' roller..thin down A/P with in reason ..not too thin..Special product???...no! just A/P..
Roll on wipe off.. No offense... but that's a stipple ceiling vid I posted guijarrero...not level 5...but !!!! hey!! ya don't like the stipple ....I can wipe it down for a level 5:yes: 

no joke... A true level 5 [ as they call it] IMO.. should be put on by hand.,,,but then you get into the kinds of muds etc...your level 5.. my level 5.. there level 5.. dont make a chit!!! If the painters are happy ...we did good!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Thanks Moore for the vid
> and happy new tool and year (of life)
> I think I read from 2bk or JMe, cant remember, that you there skim with painter roller to do a level 5. Is this what youre making? Do you use very thin mud or is it a speciall prduct?¿


lol! That was just a design ceiling bro.
The stomping he was doing with the brush creates a texture.
I know what you mean though, some people do roll the mud onto their walls to before wiping it off to create a level 5.
But what Moore was doing was just simply a design. :yes:
And he did a great job. Maybe next time Moore can take some footage of the over all finish to show you what it looks like.


----------



## chris

moore said:


> Level 5? I roll it on with a 9'' roller..thin down A/P with in reason ..not too thin..Special product???...no! just A/P..
> Roll on wipe off.. No offense... but that's a stipple ceiling vid I posted guijarrero...not level 5...but !!!! hey!! ya don't like the stipple ....I can wipe it down for a level 5:yes:
> 
> no joke... A true level 5 [ as they call it] IMO.. should be put on by hand.,,,but then you get into the kinds of muds etc...your level 5.. my level 5.. there level 5.. dont make a chit!!! If the painters are happy ...we did good!!!:thumbup:


 Have you ever knocked that stipple down after it sets a few minutes? I like your method,when your a one man show like yourself you gotta move effectively:thumbsup: I prolly would have rolled whole lid before falling back to slap:jester:jk. Nice work moore, the misses watched that one and liked your moves:blink:


----------



## moore

Maybe next time Moore can take some footage of the over all finish to show you what it looks like. 



It's here on DWT..I'm just too tired to look for it..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Maybe next time Moore can take some footage of the over all finish to show you what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> It's here on DWT..I'm just too tired to look for it..


Nice. Im too tired to look for anything. lol


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Have you ever knocked that stipple down after it sets a few minutes? I like your method,when your a one man show like yourself you gotta move effectively:thumbsup: I prolly would have rolled whole lid before falling back to slap:jester:jk. Nice work moore, the misses watched that one and liked your moves:blink:


If I go to far with the roll Chris ..I will end up with dry edges .texture Is like painting.. IMO.. wet edge to a wet edge..Those dry edges look really bad..YOUR WHIF LIKES MY MOVES EH ,, I DE HOE!


----------



## Kiwiman

:thumbsup:
You sure made that camera move, lucky you didn't punch holes in the ceiling


----------



## chris

moore said:


> If I go to far with the roll Chris ..I will end up with dry edges .texture Is like painting.. IMO.. wet edge to a wet edge..Those dry edges look really bad..YOUR WHIF LIKES MY MOVES EH ,, I DE HOE!


 Cant remember exactly what she said but I heard "hip action":blink:,,, anyways I was wondering if youd ever knocked the stipple down after its set a little? I bet that would look good. We used to do alot of brush textures back in the day. I still like a nice brush tex knocked down. Was just givin you a hard time about rollin whole lid,I do have a lil experience with dry edges:yes:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! That was just a design ceiling bro.
> The stomping he was doing with the brush creates a texture.
> I know what you mean though, some people do roll the mud onto their walls to before wiping it off to create a level 5.
> But what Moore was doing was just simply a design. :yes:
> And he did a great job. Maybe next time Moore can take some footage of the over all finish to show you what it looks like.


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f8/custom-textures-have-any-pics-109/index3/ #43


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f8/custom-textures-have-any-pics-109/index3/ #43


There you go GJ!
That's what Moore's design looks like right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

guijarrero said:


> Thanks Moore for the vid
> and happy new tool and year (of life)
> I think I read from 2bk or JMe, cant remember, that you there skim with painter roller to do a level 5. Is this what youre making? Do you use very thin mud or is it a speciall prduct?¿





moore said:


> Level 5? I roll it on with a 9'' roller..thin down A/P with in reason ..not too thin..Special product???...no! just A/P..
> Roll on wipe off.. No offense... but that's a stipple ceiling vid I posted guijarrero...not level 5...but !!!! hey!! ya don't like the stipple ....I can wipe it down for a level 5
> 
> no joke... A true level 5 [ as they call it] IMO.. should be put on by hand.,,,but then you get into the kinds of muds etc...your level 5.. my level 5.. there level 5.. dont make a chit!!! If the painters are happy ...we did good!!!:thumbup:





PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! That was just a design ceiling bro.
> The stomping he was doing with the brush creates a texture.
> I know what you mean though, some people do roll the mud onto their walls to before wiping it off to create a level 5.
> But what Moore was doing was just simply a design. :yes:
> And he did a great job. Maybe next time Moore can take some footage of the over all finish to show you what it looks like.


WOWOWOW
I'm sorry.. I messed it up :blush:
I've been bit busy these weeks .. so I saw just a few minutes of vid and remembered the level five post applied with painter roller..

if you Moore do this pics finish with your brush I think is a real great job (and a problem for PT reputation) 

Thanks for the vid!! I see it fully later today!!
(by the way whats A/P exactly?)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

guijarrero said:


> WOWOWOW
> I'm sorry.. I messed it up :blush:
> I've been bit busy these weeks .. so I saw just a few minutes of vid and remembered the level five post applied with painter roller..
> 
> if you Moore do this pics finish with your brush I think is a real great job (and a problem for PT reputation)
> 
> Thanks for the vid!! I see it fully later today!!
> (by the way whats A/P exactly?)


We need a glossary 

A/P - all purpose mud

Hotmud - powder form of a quick setting mix (durabond or sheet rock)

glaze/flush - machine finish coat on angles. (yanks say glaze while canucks say flush)

internals - what some call the angle tapes (common wealth lads)

GC - general contractor

HO - home owner

DC/DWC - drywall contractor

MR - mud runner

CPT - compound tube

zook/tube - bazooka

Tin head - less expensive angle heads to wipe or flush angle tapes

(mechanical) angle head - expensive heads to wipe or glaze with.

PT - a wanna be post whore who prefers Moose over sheep, speaks french, and lives in a town that makes white trash, hill billies and red necks, appear like high class compared to them:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud

TOLS - toronto leafs suck 

Don't forget that one !


----------



## 2buckcanuck

machinemud said:


> TOLS - toronto leafs suck
> 
> Don't forget that one !


I will be nice to you today machine, well kind of:whistling2:

here's a NHL type site (has all other sports too) that will have a lot of info on your habs, after your done reading some of the articles, you will be in tears with all the work your team has to do to rebuild









http://bleacherreport.com/montreal-canadiens

Machine muds a Habs fan


----------



## machinemud

OK .... Add also : Mtlhs- montreal habs suck ... For now !! 
Will be back better next year and i'm pretty sure luongo will end up with your leafs next year ... Poor you ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> PT - a wanna be post whore who prefers Moose over sheep, speaks french, and lives in a town that makes white trash, hill billies and red necks, appear like high class compared to them:whistling2:


Hahaha! That was a little rough 2buck. If I didn't have a sense of humour i'd almost take that as an insult. :laughing:

And I never said I prefer moose over sheep!!
If there were sheep hanging around in my backyard i'd be chasing them in the bush! Not deer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> And I never said I prefer moose over sheep!!
> If there were sheep hanging around in my backyard i'd be chasing them in the bush! Not deer.


If your going to chase them, be careful when climbing fences, or you may become the hunted:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> If your going to chase them, be careful when climbing fences, or you may become the hunted:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


I learnt my lesson 2buck :laughing: Never again. :yes:


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> We need a glossary
> 
> A/P - all purpose mud
> 
> Hotmud - powder form of a quick setting mix (durabond or sheet rock)
> 
> glaze/flush - machine finish coat on angles. (yanks say glaze while canucks say flush)
> 
> internals - what some call the angle tapes (common wealth lads)
> 
> GC - general contractor
> 
> HO - home owner
> 
> DC/DWC - drywall contractor
> 
> MR - mud runner
> 
> CPT - compound tube
> 
> zook/tube - bazooka
> 
> Tin head - less expensive angle heads to wipe or flush angle tapes
> 
> (mechanical) angle head - expensive heads to wipe or glaze with.
> 
> PT - a wanna be post whore who prefers Moose over sheep, speaks french, and lives in a town that makes white trash, hill billies and red necks, appear like high class compared to them:whistling2:


 We call glazing wipin tape with anglehead,when we coat angles with anglebox and head we call it pumpin angles


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> We call glazing wipin tape with anglehead,when we coat angles with anglebox and head we call it pumpin angles


Makes sense :thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is the place! Put in your request and maybe someone can answer!!
> If no one has the new tool or is able to full-fill the request, I will try my best to acquire the skill set or tools needed to put a video together myself. Lets see it people!
> A new bazooka perhaps!?
> New stilts?
> New extendable handles?
> New knives?*(...)*


Hello, I am writing from Arg as I told you (more than 7000 milles from any drywall store.. 7K US, 7.5K, Eng 8K Aus, 7.5K Can) So, inspite Ive seen many (many) vids and JLumans material, I NEVER could see "the whole task thing": *1 wall or 1 ceiling* *joint's* 1) Taping 2) Boxing 2nd coat 3)Boxing skim 4) onother hand to butts?.. Is this similar to what you do?
*internals* (thanks 2bk) 1)Taping 2) 2nd coat 3)another coat?
I mean.. 5 min for each number 

Well, just in case someone have the time and wanted to show his job.. I know it can be too much work, it looks more like a drywall finish tutorial..

Look what I,m proposing too.. I know Mr JL is a great finisher, very skilled IMO, although audio and image not really good (imposible to understand his english) and whole task job missing, you dont use guns for separate but alternating Ex zookie/roller/head to wipe/c box (come on 2bk!! you have to improve the glossary.. words missing!!) with head again or CPT with head or flusher..etc isn't it?
So.. if you "teach" a tool separately you don't really show the real thing.. Unless you have the opportunity to see guys working, but if you have this situation you dont really need a dvd..

Even at DW tools sites they don't show you whole task thing. Really dont understand why!!!! Maybe cause is more familiar for all you..

If someone make a vid like this, maybe can make some money
...And If this person want's it I can make some subtitles in neutral spanish (usefull for Mexicans, Spanish, Argentinien and all Latam people, my native languaje) FOR FREE of course, sending the rights so he could sell it, just a contribution for all what Ive learned here...:thumbsup: Selling for internet is easy (Pay Pall acount + a link to download vid.. maybe)
don't need plastic dvd maybe.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Hello, I am writing from Arg as I told you (more than 7000 milles from any drywall store.. 7K US, 7.5K, Eng 8K Aus, 7.5K Can) So, inspite Ive seen many (many) vids and JLumans material, I NEVER could see "the whole task thing": *1 wall or 1 ceiling* *joint's* 1) Taping 2) Boxing 2nd coat 3)Boxing skim 4) onother hand to butts?.. Is this similar to what you do?
> *internals* (thanks 2bk) 1)Taping 2) 2nd coat 3)another coat?
> I mean.. 5 min for each number
> 
> Well, just in case someone have the time and wanted to show his job.. I know it can be too much work, it looks more like a drywall finish tutorial..
> 
> Look what I,m proposing too.. I know Mr JL is a great finisher, very skilled IMO, although audio and image not really good (imposible to understand his english) and whole task job missing, you dont use guns for separate but alternating Ex zookie/roller/head to wipe/c box (come on 2bk!! you have to improve the glossary.. words missing!!) with head again or CPT with head or flusher..etc isn't it?
> So.. if you "teach" a tool separately you don't really show the real thing.. Unless you have the opportunity to see guys working, but if you have this situation you dont really need a dvd..
> 
> Even at DW tools sites they don't show you whole task thing. Really dont understand why!!!! Maybe cause is more familiar for all you..
> 
> If someone make a vid like this, maybe can make some money
> ...And If this person want's it I can make some subtitles in neutral spanish (usefull for Mexicans, Spanish, Argentinien and all Latam people, my native languaje) FOR FREE of course, sending the rights so he could sell it, just a contribution for all what Ive learned here...:thumbsup: Selling for internet is easy (Pay Pall acount + a link to download vid.. maybe)
> don't need plastic dvd maybe.


Not a bad idea GJ. 
I might just try and put a video together like that for the hell of it.
You're right, nobody does show an entire job every step of the way. And like you said, it's probably just because it's allot of work.
The video in itself would have to be really to the point. No explanation and just go go go.
If someone tried to make a video explaining everything every step of the way you would have like 10 dvd's of footage. 
But it's worth looking into.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> We need a glossary
> 
> A/P - all purpose mud
> 
> Hotmud - powder form of a quick setting mix (durabond or sheet rock)
> 
> glaze/flush - machine finish coat on angles. (yanks say glaze while canucks say flush)
> 
> internals - what some call the angle tapes (common wealth lads)
> 
> GC - general contractor
> 
> HO - home owner
> 
> DC/DWC - drywall contractor
> 
> MR - mud runner
> 
> CPT - compound tube
> 
> zook/tube - bazooka
> 
> Tin head - less expensive angle heads to wipe or flush angle tapes
> 
> (mechanical) angle head - expensive heads to wipe or glaze with.
> 
> PT - a wanna be post whore who prefers Moose over sheep, speaks french, and lives in a town that makes white trash, hill billies and red necks, appear like high class compared to them:whistling2:


 DB- Dunny brush


----------



## gazman

DB :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*Internal Applicator for the Homax Banjo by Delko Tools.*

As requested by Delko Tools.

*Internal Applicator for the Homax Banjo by Delko Tools*


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Nice vid PT, but I'll be the first to ask... Why do you stack your butt joints???:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Nice vid PT, but I'll be the first to ask... Why do you stack your butt joints???:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


Oh ****! Good call P.A.! I wanted to add that in the video description as well. 
*WE DID NOT DRYWALL THIS JOB!!* HOME OWNER DID IT HIMSELF!

Just to be clear, I never stack my butt joints.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Oddly enough, it was the same owner as the first Homax video we did. It was a 2 part addition. We did the upstairs where we shot the first part of the video, (you'll notice in the first video his butt joints weren't staggered on the ceilings either) but we boarded the walls. So the walls were good.
And then he finished his upstairs and hung his garage himself and called us back to tape it.
Other than not staggering his joints he did a good board job!


----------



## chris

Ya , it looked to be lacking in some perimeter screws:whistling2:finished alot of HO board in my days. Good vid,Looks like I will have to get some angletapin footage for ya to checkout


----------



## moore

Take a hose to that bench PT... Tape your [email protected] first...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> Ya , it looked to be lacking in some perimeter screws:whistling2:finished alot of HO board in my days. Good vid,Looks like I will have to get some angletapin footage for ya to checkout


Ya, allot of the board was laminated as well. That's probably where you saw there was missing a few screws. But it was all solid. He did a pretty decent job for a home owner.



moore said:


> Take a hose to that bench PT... Tape your [email protected] first...


Take a hose to my bench!? She's brand new!! That things only like 2 months old :thumbsup: Hehe!
And what do you mean tape my seams at butts first?


----------



## moore

hanging ..I would like to see more finished hanging jobs ..YA know gibbers..rockers..A pro hanging behind a really bad framing job...That's what I want to see!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> hanging ..I would like to see more finished hanging jobs ..YA know gibbers..rockers..A pro hanging behind a really bad framing job...That's what I want to see!


So you want me just to film us boarding!?
I can do that! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you want me just to film us boarding!?
> I can do that! :yes:


No, Moore said he wanted to see a professional board job









What's with the shades PT, piss the wife off or something:blink:

Good camera work in the vid though, getting better every time:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> No, Moore said he wanted to see a professional board job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the shades PT, piss the wife off or something:blink:
> 
> Good camera work in the vid though, getting better every time:thumbsup:


Hahaha! You bastard, I knew you were gonna say that! :laughing:
"Moore said he wanted to see a professional board job" pfft...

And naw, It was just a bright day outside so I was rocking my PT shades.
MachineMud has some too, I sent him a pair.

And thanks! Im trying to put a little more effort into the vids.
Getting more familiar with my camera too.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you want me just to film us boarding!?
> I can do that! :yes:


 After it's hung ..where the seams @ butts are broke. 

I quess what I'm asking ..Is there a rocker out there that can make taper happy?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> After it's hung ..where the seams @ butts are broke.
> 
> I quess what I'm asking ..Is there a rocker out there that can make taper happy?


I'll get a vid for you Moore. We got some guys that can bang off a perfect rock job. Even if I filmed what we would call a bad job, you would wonder what we were whining about.

a bad job to us is a couple of screws missed being pulled, 2 or 3 boxes miss cut. A small gap in a angle...... real horrible stuff:whistling2:

got a huge shack coming up in a few weeks,,, maybe then


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> After it's hung ..where the seams @ butts are broke.
> 
> I quess what I'm asking ..Is there a rocker out there that can make taper happy?


I'm always hapy! 



2buckcanuck said:


> I'll get a vid for you Moore. We got some guys that can bang off a perfect rock job. Even if I filmed what we would call a bad job, you would wonder what we were whining about.
> 
> a bad job to us is a couple of screws missed being pulled, 2 or 3 boxes miss cut. A small gap in a angle...... real horrible stuff:whistling2:
> 
> got a huge shack coming up in a few weeks,,, maybe then


Do it up 2buck! I'd like to see that too. Moore's been posting more vids than you :whistling2:
Pick up the slack! hehe.


----------



## guijarrero

machinemud said:


> I you like to see if the beadboxers really work !





JustMe said:


> I've ended up learning to box 'free style' when I box bead - no guides. Since we use mostly paper covered metal bead, I lock out the wheels and keep the wheel axle off the bead, as that's the part that will rip the paper. It also lessens the pressure push needed on the box, as anyone whose boxed with wheels locked out will know. I might round off the back sides of the axle a bit with a file, near the wheels, to keep any accidental tearing from happening. Right now, I slip some plastic u-shaped tubing over the axles to keep tearing from happening, should the axle accidentally come in contact with the bead. I got some square plastic tubing from a hobby shop, and cut off one side to make it u-shaped.


Sound you have a great tip JMe..
Do you lock the weels by tightening the center bolt?
Can you load some pic when you have some time?:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> After it's hung ..where the seams @ butts are broke.
> 
> I quess what I'm asking ..Is there a rocker out there that can make taper happy?


Only if you hang it yourself ...and sometimes that's not good enough.i:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> After it's hung ..where the seams @ butts are broke.
> 
> I quess what I'm asking ..Is there a rocker out there that can make taper happy?


Just for you Moore

You can judge this guys work. I know the rocker, But I'm not sure if I have taped behind him yet. Since I have only been with this new company for around 8 months now. So I don't know where his standing is, weather he's one of the top crews, or the summer help. Guessing he's a regular, since it sounded like he had a Croatian/Serb/Bosnian accent. Those boys where born with a hatchet hammer in their hands:thumbup:

But he was telling me the house was very crooked, and there was lots of backing missing. (backing meaning studs or wood missing). I believe him too. Hard to tell in vid, but it's a bit of a chit builder, Their cheap, cheap ,cheap. He probably had to cut a lot of sheets twice.

Also, our rockers supply their own nails and screws. They must "V" all the butts. They half to hit their tabs in when they miss with a screw. Their only allowed about 3 screwed up boxes per 5,000 sq ft, and must throw all their scrap into a pile...... Or be back charged (deduction in pay from DWC)

So this is the type of work I follow all the time, Life is so hard:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Was that video taken using your Android phone?


----------



## chris

Not too shabby.:thumbsup:


----------



## Muddauber

Was the guy shooting the video drunk ???:whistling2:

Made me kinda dizzy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! "I can hang my coat on that one"
That's what I always say too! I'm always like WTF!? Look at this!

Yup! They did a pretty good job! That's pretty well what I expect too before I start taping a house. Mind you, we do most of our drywall ourselves, so it better be damn good!


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> Just for you Moore
> 
> Also, our rockers supply their own nails and screws. They must "V" all the butts. They half to hit their tabs in when they miss with a screw. Their only allowed about 3 screwed up boxes per 5,000 sq ft, and must throw all their scrap into a pile...... Or be back charged (deduction in pay from DWC)
> 
> So this is the type of work I follow all the time, Life is so hard:whistling2:
> 
> drywall job 001.mp4 - YouTube


I've hears about this "v" thing...never really done it. Do they do it before or after they hang the sheet? What's the advantage? I've got a biggy starting this week and we got the board too, so I might try this...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> I've hears about this "v" thing...never really done it. Do they do it before or after they hang the sheet? What's the advantage? I've got a biggy starting this week and we got the board too, so I might try this...


I hardly ever do it myself. I don't find it necessary. 
It's done after the drywall's hung.


----------



## Kiwiman

getplastered said:


> I've hears about this "v" thing...never really done it. Do they do it before or after they hang the sheet? What's the advantage? I've got a biggy starting this week and we got the board too, so I might try this...


I always "v" the butts, makes for a stronger join :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Looks like your busy 2buck..Thanks for taking the time .

Hanging looks a1 to me.. Hangers here have no idea what ving a butt means..I do it after they leave.It's a b!tch to do [lots of blades] 

You said the g/c is cheap..Maybe they run short on rock upstairs..If he was tight on nailers I bet he was tight on the board count too.. I know what happened with the missed screws on that downstairs ceiling,,,joist changed direction ..Gotta mark that on the sheet..:yes: .... Wish I had hangers here that could give me a job like that. Me and Tuco started a 80 board upstairs add- on Friday..I'll do a walk through when I'm done...OLD school hanging..No roto-zip..Yeah I know !!! I may be the only one left on earth that pre-cuts:whistling2: but once I get Tuco out the way I can average 25 boards a day on the walls.. CHIT..Gotta kid In my ear...I WANT THE PC DAD!!!!:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Looks like your busy 2buck..Thanks for taking the time .
> 
> Hanging looks a1 to me.. Hangers here have no idea what ving a butt means..I do it after they leave.It's a b!tch to do [lots of blades]
> 
> You said the g/c is cheap..Maybe they run short on rock upstairs..If he was tight on nailers I bet he was tight on the board count too.. I know what happened with the missed screws on that downstairs ceiling,,,joist changed direction ..Gotta mark that on the sheet..:yes: .... Wish I had hangers here that could give me a job like that. Me and Tuco started a 80 board upstairs add- on Friday..I'll do a walk through when I'm done...OLD school hanging..No roto-zip..Yeah I know !!! I may be the only one left on earth that pre-cuts.
> but once I get Tuco out the way I can average 25 boards a day on the walls.. CHIT..Gotta kid In my ear...I WANT THE PC DAD!!!!


Moore!?!? You don't use a RotoZip!? Seriously!? What....The...F....
Have you ever!? Why not!? Im mind blown right now...
seriously...you just mind f#cked me...
In this day in age!? Who still cuts out boxes by hand!?
I'll mail you one if I have to! :yes:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Moore!?!? You don't use a RotoZip!? Seriously!? What....The...F....
> Have you ever!? Why not!? Im mind blown right now...
> seriously...you just mind f#cked me...
> In this day in age!? Who still cuts out boxes by hand!?
> I'll mail you one if I have to! :yes:


 Before 1987..That's how it was done..I just haven't changed over yet..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Before 1987..That's how it was done..I just haven't changed over yet..


That's the year I was born!!
It's a sign Moore!! I have to send you a Rotozip!!


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's the year I was born!!
> It's a sign Moore!! I have to send you a Rotozip!!


 I have 2..Thanks anyhow PT..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

You have two and you still don't use them!?
Do I need to upload a router tutorial?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I have 2..Thanks anyhow PT..


I've finally figured you out moore, you're independently wealthy and do drywall to keep in shape and from getting bored:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've finally figured you out moore, you're independently wealthy and do drywall to keep in shape and from getting bored:thumbup:


Hahaha! That's it!!
You're right P.A! How did we not figure this out sooner!?


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've finally figured you out moore, you're independently wealthy and do drywall to keep in shape and from getting bored:thumbup:


 Naw..I got $300 to my name...My body is falling apart...and I love my job...LOL!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Naw..I got $300 to my name...My body is falling apart...and I love my job...LOL!!!


You're a drywaller & taper and you got 300$ to your name!??!?
Hell!
You're doing better than most of us! :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Was that video taken using your Android phone?


Yes, with a samsung Geo. Guess it's the beginners phone for 1st time android phone users, like me:yes:. Wish I bought a better one now. Was just wanting a cell phone. But now the phone function is the one function I use the least now. Cool to have access to the net.The best part of the phone I like , is it has talk to text. No need to type on the tiny key board. I should get that program for my Home PC, Imagine how long my post would be if I only had to talk, and not type:whistling2:

The Camera does suck, but it does allow me instant access to one, and not half to beg to my daughter, the ransom Queen, for hers. But I can now thank you for the tool you sent me, and take a pic of it. Your a stand up trust worthy guy Gazzy. I sent you money half way around the world, then you sent me this tool.

Now you half to hope PT don't figure out what it's for, or he will start bugging you for one too:whistling2:

You ROCK gazman:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, with a samsung Geo. Guess it's the beginners phone for 1st time android phone users, like me:yes:. Wish I bought a better one now. Was just wanting a cell phone. But now the phone function is the one function I use the least now. Cool to have access to the net.The best part of the phone I like , is it has talk to text. No need to type on the tiny key board. I should get that program for my Home PC, Imagine how long my post would be if I only had to talk, and not type
> 
> The Camera does suck, but it does allow me instant access to one, and not half to beg to my daughter, the ransom Queen, for hers. But I can now thank you for the tool you sent me, and take a pic of it. Your a stand up trust worthy guy Gazzy. I sent you money half way around the world, then you sent me this tool.
> 
> Now you half to hope PT don't figure out what it's for, or he will start bugging you for one too:whistling2:
> 
> You ROCK gazman:thumbsup:


Didn't we have a whole thread dedicated to that tool? Its for off angles is it not?
It's okay, I don't need one Gazman. I'm content with my stubby holders!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

getplastered said:


> I've hears about this "v" thing...never really done it. Do they do it before or after they hang the sheet? What's the advantage? I've got a biggy starting this week and we got the board too, so I might try this...


Dis-reguard post #220, Moose boy don't know what he's talking about:yes:

It's all about the loose paper on the end of the factory sheet (BUTT). Some of the paper can be so bad/loose , it will look like this ^^^^^^^. If you have ever got a line that protrudes out on the butt joint, right where the joint/crack is,,,, dead center of your butt. And you can push on it with your finger, and it moves or feels bubbled. It's from not V ing out the joint.

Think of trying to fix a air bubble in your tape, by taping over it, not going to work right. Paper won't stick to paper without mud under it so....

It's best to "V" them before you put the rock up, much easier. And their not really "V"ed out that much. Your not really beveling or applying a 45 degree angle at the end of the sheet of either. Your just cutting the loose paper off, which takes 2 seconds. Then it looks like a heavy "V" when both factory ends are installed side by side, when it's not really.......... make sense:blink: 

To "V" them, b/c it adds strength, I think that one is debatable. When you do pre-fill the "V" (which you must) it does allow for the tape being installed to bond better. As Myth busters say, it may be plausible. Too much talk on this site like were building brick chit houses or something. If something is going to pop, move, settle, shift and get whacked or banged, there's nothing we can do about it, were just a cosmetic trade IMO, were not structural engineers:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Dis-reguard post #220, Moose boy don't know what he's talking about:yes:
> 
> It's all about the loose paper on the end of the factory sheet (BUTT). Some of the paper can be so bad/loose , it will look like this ^^^^^^^. If you have ever got a line that protrudes out on the butt joint, right where the joint/crack is,,,, dead center of your butt. And you can push on it with your finger, and it moves or feels bubbled. It's from not V ing out the joint.
> 
> Think of trying to fix a air bubble in your tape, by taping over it, not going to work right. Paper won't stick to paper without mud under it so....
> 
> It's best to "V" them before you put the rock up, much easier. And their not really "V"ed out that much. Your not really beveling or applying a 45 degree angle at the end of the sheet of either. Your just cutting the loose paper off, which takes 2 seconds. Then it looks like a heavy "V" when both factory ends are installed side by side, when it's not really.......... make sense:blink:
> 
> To "V" them, b/c it adds strength, I think that one is debatable. When you do pre-fill the "V" (which you must) it does allow for the tape being installed to bond better. As Myth busters say, it may be plausible. Too much talk on this site like were building brick chit houses or something. If something is going to pop, move, settle, shift and get whacked or banged, there's nothing we can do about it, were just a cosmetic trade IMO, were not structural engineers:whistling2:


I gave you thanks because you made some valid points. 
Even though you called me Moose boy again!!
And ya, I've just never really had to v out my joints because for the most part our drywall is really good up here. I don't know what everyone else gets but I've never really had any problems. Although recently, one company started bringing in CertainTeed!  It sucked! Not gonna lie....I don't know if it was a bad batch or what...
But im not gonna start v-ing all my joints because of bad drywall, i'll just have it ordered from somewhere else.


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> But I can now thank you for the tool you sent me, and take a pic of it. Your a stand up trust worthy guy Gazzy. I sent you money half way around the world, then you sent me this tool.
> 
> Now you half to hope PT don't figure out what it's for, or he will start bugging you for one too:whistling2:
> 
> You ROCK gazman:thumbsup:



Thanks 2Buck. Just helping out another drywall brother.:thumbsup:

I will be keen to hear what you think of the roller when you get to use it.:yes:
I have a Motorolla Atrix, like you said the phone is the function that I use the least. Those videos that I have posted recently were done on it. It has 720 HD. (I think that is supposed to be ok, but we may have to wait for PT to tell us)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Thanks 2Buck. Just helping out another drywall brother.:thumbsup:
> 
> I will be keen to hear what you think of the roller when you get to use it.:yes:
> I have a Motorolla Atrix, like you said the phone is the function that I use the least. Those videos that I have posted recently were done on it. It has 720 HD. (I think that is supposed to be ok, but we may have to wait for PT to tell us)


Haha, when did I become the expert!? 
The thing about camera phones is that yes, techincally they are capable of 720HD,
However, what the determining factor in quality is the camera's sensor built within the lense. So although, phones are capable of high definition, the quality is unmatched compared to an actual digital camera. The lense will always be bigger on a camera because it doesn't have other features like a cell phone. So to take the most advantage of your camera phone you'd have to film in a very well lit area. Because the sensor and lense is only a fraction of the size of what a real lense is, it doesn't capture or allow as much light as a regular camera. 
So ya, gives you an idea. For best quality, film outside. Lol


----------



## moore

GOLD BOND has the worst factory butts..The fuzz must be cut back.
Certainteed just sucks period!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

no Ving around here either. We have got some bad board where 2 or 3 inches of paper comes completely off factory butt.. but we dont v every joint. Sounds like supply dont take care of there board. We use mostly 5/8. A house we are doin now has 1/2 on walls,54" . There are a few high shoulders and some deep grooves on a couple sheets, that stuff is gettin worse. 1/2 "s all garbage:yes:


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> I gave you thanks because you made some valid points.
> Even though you called me Moose boy again!!
> And ya, I've just never really had to v out my joints because for the most part our drywall is really good up here. I don't know what everyone else gets but I've never really had any problems. Although recently, one company started bringing in CertainTeed!  It sucked! Not gonna lie....I don't know if it was a bad batch or what...
> But im not gonna start v-ing all my joints because of bad drywall, i'll just have it ordered from somewhere else.


 thats a good call pt. order from some place else,they're all bad batches from certainteed.


----------



## moore

My hanging @ my treat of the week..Take note on the stairwell wall.. FLOAT THE PLATE! [floor joist] never break the seam on the floor joist..When it buckles out that seam will become an eye sore..If the floor joist twist and screws up the field of the board ..They can't blame it on us! Ya with me?:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

that's a fuzzy butt on a certainteed board..Gold bond NG is much worse..NG gold bond has a perfect recess..where as Certainteed has high shoulders on every board ,,every batch,,every time! ..Everywhere.. from what I gather..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> 102 0650 - YouTube
> 
> My hanging @ my treat of the week..Take note on the stairwell wall.. FLOAT THE PLATE! [floor joist] never break the seam on the floor joist..When it buckles out that seam will become an eye sore..If the floor joist twist and screws up the field of the board ..They can't blame it on us! Ya with me?:thumbsup:


Totally right Moore. We do the same as well.
Especially going down into basements, where the 8 foot floor mark carries through to the landing, where that seem is, we always float are sheets over it. Rip our top sheet at the ceiling in half so that when we get to the bottom were floating over the plate. That way it will never crack on the joint because there's no joint there.
All around it looks like half decent board job. The gaps in that first room were pretty bad though, definitely need some pre-fill in there.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Totally right Moore. We do the same as well.
> Especially going down into basements, where the 8 foot floor mark carries through to the landing, where that seem is, we always float are sheets over it. Rip our top sheet at the ceiling in half so that when we get to the bottom were floating over the plate. That way it will never crack on the joint because there's no joint there.
> All around it looks like half decent board job. The gaps in that first room were pretty bad though, definitely need some pre-fill in there.


 I don't frame them..I just fix them!:thumbsup: hanging the sheet twice is BS!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I don't frame them..I just fix them!:thumbsup: hanging the sheet twice is BS!:yes:


Hells ya!
I do the same when boarding. Move, move, move!!
*slam a sheet up to the wall* Me: "Is it tight!?"
Worker: "The corners out a bit, it opens up."
Me: "Screw it! We'll tape it!"


----------



## chris

moore said:


> that's a fuzzy butt on a certainteed board..Gold bond NG is much worse..NG gold bond has a perfect recess..where as Certainteed has high shoulders on every board ,,every batch,,every time! ..Everywhere.. from what I gather..


 That is some boogered up crap board!! I feel for ya  Maybe someone will wisen up and get you guys some decent board . That is bhit!


----------



## moore

chris said:


> no Ving around here either. We have got some bad board where 2 or 3 inches of paper comes completely off factory butt.. but we dont v every joint. Sounds like supply dont take care of there board. We use mostly 5/8. A house we are doin now has 1/2 on walls,54" . There are a few high shoulders and some deep grooves on a couple sheets, that stuff is gettin worse. 1/2 "s all garbage:yes:


 You got that right..It's all garbage! Except for USG,,But It's been 3 years since I've seen a piece of it..cost too much..
The major drywall suppliers here carry N/g and Certainteed,,USG is never in stock .. The n/g gold bond they carry Is not the same board that Lowe's carries..same name , same brand.. but the n/g Lowe's has Is a better board..[besides the fact that they store it outside] The Lowe's n/g has clean cuts on there butts,,It dont crumble to hell either..

Fact is ..Suppliers make money off the Certainteed board. That's why It's flooded the market.


----------



## VANMAN

Check this bad boy out!!
Started this house today,The guys dad is plasterboarding it!! Sh*t man the whole place is a mess with screws out everywhere,Gaps about an inch wide But i knew it was going 2 b crap so i priced it for that and got it!


----------



## cazna

Good stuff that expanding foam :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! Brutal Vanman. 
That's so dumb


----------



## moore

moore said:


> that's a fuzzy butt on a certainteed board..Gold bond NG is much worse..NG gold bond has a perfect recess..where as Certainteed has high shoulders on every board ,,every batch,,every time! ..Everywhere.. from what I gather..


Temple-inland board...:yes: It's not my fuc#n job to cut back the blistered paper on a factory butt joint!! I don't care how many jobs are lost.if YOU! Can't make a decent wallboard ..Shut the plant down...Temple-inland....High shoulders like a MOFO!! 


Temple...Certainteed...If you give chit..or want to hear the rest of my complaints my cell is- 434-547-7254...call ANYTIME!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I now understand why allot of you V your butt joints...
First, I was at my local supply store when I saw this!

A truck load full of sh!t drywall arriving!! Oh yay!








Then, I get to a house that the GC drywalled himself and low and behold!
Certainteed!.....we meet again...:furious:














*I now understand.....*
I had never used this board in the past...now I understand...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Temple...Certainteed...If you give chit..or want to here the rest of my complaints my cell is- 434-547-7254...call ANYTIME!:yes:


 
I thought about prank yanking you and making like I was Certainteed:jester: but I wont. I used to have a 7254 number.:blink:


----------



## moore

It's cheap!!! The suppliers make money off the garbage...


----------



## moore

That board came from VA. or WEST VA....Or DID IT?? WHERE are the other northern certainteed plants? I've seached the web for [email protected] ## ...nothing.. I WILL CALL AND BITCH!!! Give me a #.
I don't mind ving the butts ..but The high shoulders has become pure bullchit! I DID NOT HAVE THESE ISSUES 5 years ago...WHY?:blink:




ALL the board on that truck does give me a hard on ....Just sayin!! PT .. hope you never have to use the pro rock 54s [certainteed] junk!


----------



## chris

moore said:


> It's cheap!!! The suppliers make money off the garbage...


 My router edge is cleaner than that:blink: that chits from china fosho


----------



## moore

chris said:


> My router edge is cleaner than that:blink: that chits from china fosho


 China??? oh laws!!! I hope you wrong about dat!!!:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> That board came from VA. or WEST VA....Or DID IT?? WHERE are the other northern certainteed plants? I've seached the web for [email protected] ## ...nothing.. I WILL CALL AND BITCH!!! Give me a #.
> I don't mind ving the butts ..but The high shoulders has become pure bullchit! I DID NOT HAVE THESE ISSUES 5 years ago...WHY?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL the board on that truck does give me a hard on ....Just sayin!! PT .. hope you never have to use the pro rock 54s [certainteed] junk!


It's weird...I was looking over some older video footage I have of a house I did this winter and realized it was certainteed back then too!
Apparently i've been using it for a while now...it's been slowly getting mixed in with my other stuff. Half certainteed and half usg. Grrr....
But I never had a problem with it before....It's almost like something has changed...Cuz I didn't have a problem at that last house..weird...



chris said:


> My router edge is cleaner than that:blink: that chits from china fosho


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> That board came from VA. or WEST VA....Or DID IT?? WHERE are the other northern certainteed plants? I've seached the web for [email protected] ## ...nothing.. I WILL CALL AND BITCH!!! Give me a #.
> I don't mind ving the butts ..but The high shoulders has become pure bullchit! I DID NOT HAVE THESE ISSUES 5 years ago...WHY?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL the board on that truck does give me a hard on ....Just sayin!! PT .. hope you never have to use the pro rock 54s [certainteed] junk!


Our Certainteed is made in Mississauga Ontario(west of Toronto), a long with westroc and cgc (usg). It's crap too, especially the 54" board, has tiger stripping going through it too.

Look at the journey PT's drywall took, 5 hours north to the middle of no where:blink:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Our Certainteed is made in Mississauga Ontario(west of Toronto), a long with westroc and cgc (usg). It's crap too, especially the 54" board, has tiger stripping going through it too.
> 
> Look at the journey PT's drywall took, 5 hours north to the middle of no where:blink:
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


But it got to me! :yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Wow Moore - that Temple Inland board looks like the plant cuts it with a dull knife. Glad we havent seen that chit out here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> But it got to me! :yes:


Yes:yes:

Anytime us here in the civilized south can help you Northern boys out:whistling2:

Hows the internet thing going on up there, is it catching on yet, maybe you guys will get high speed one day:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes:yes:
> 
> Anytime us here in the civilized south can help you Northern boys out:whistling2:
> 
> Hows the internet thing going on up there, is it catching on yet, maybe you guys will get high speed one day:whistling2:


Getting there :jester:


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> I've seached the web for [email protected] ## ...nothing.. I WILL CALL AND BITCH!!! Give me a #.



Building Professionals call:
*800-233-8990*
Consumers call:
*800-782-8777* 


I just left them a polite e-mail. Let's see what they respond with tomorrow.

"To whom it may concern,

Bluntly, your drywall really really sucks ! I have been taping for 30 years and can say that you guys are going back in time with this crap you are supplying our suppliers with.

Could you please get a representative over to Drywalltalk.com and explain to a couple thousand worldwide boarders and tapers why you are giving us this substandard drywall to work with.

I really don't like having to send you this mail but you left me NO choice. Plenty of other opinions at Drywalltalk.com as well. Please join and tell us why we should keep using your product."


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That's how it's done!


----------



## gazman

Slinger, if I could give you two thanks for that I would.


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Brutal Vanman.
> That's so dumb


 I should have took some more pics before we put the tapes on upstairs! Its scary stuff but i will get it done:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I test out Homax Knockdown canned texture spray from WallTools.com


----------



## gazman

Hey PT you should have got Brandon to send you some of those advance off set handle knives for that. Two birds one stone.:yes:


----------



## gazman

Nobody here does knockdown or any texture for that matter. How is it normally done? I cant see anyone going through a whole house with a spray can. Maybe there is a market over here for knockdown that needs to be explored.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Hey PT you should have got Brandon to send you some of those advance off set handle knives for that. Two birds one stone.:yes:


Order 2 if you do PT, make them 10" knives:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Hey PT you should have got Brandon to send you some of those advance off set handle knives for that. Two birds one stone.:yes:


Hahaha! Im not big on broad knives like that. Pretty well the only application I would use them for would be for a knockdown ceiling.
I hate them for taping. I'm a trowel guy, until the day I die.



gazman said:


> Nobody here does knockdown or any texture for that matter. How is it normally done? I cant see anyone going through a whole house with a spray can. Maybe there is a market over here for knockdown that needs to be explored.:yes:


I've never done any wall textures. Around where I'm from ceilings are typically smooth or knockdown. And no you're absolutely right, you would not do a whole house by spray can. 
Typically I would use an air compressor with a hopper, mix my mud and spray from the hopper.
The spray can would be more or less only for patch work.
Walltools also has some for popcorn and orange peel textures as well.



2buckcanuck said:


> Order 2 if you do PT, make them 10" knives:whistling2:


You want one 2buck?
10" offset? Blue steel?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> You want one 2buck?
> 10" offset? Blue steel?


Do you got one in stainless steal:whistling2:

H&T guy like you, but we stick a straight knife on a pole to wipe out flat tapes on the ceilings. When viewing the Advanced offset knife video the other night. Thought they might be good for that:yes:

So test it out PT, you might like:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you got one in stainless steal:whistling2:
> 
> H&T guy like you, but we stick a straight knife on a pole to wipe out flat tapes on the ceilings. When viewing the Advanced offset knife video the other night. Thought they might be good for that:yes:
> 
> So test it out PT, you might like:yes:


lol! Instead of sticking putty knives on the ends of poles I just buy the ones that are made that way 2buck.

I've had this baby for like 3 years.







Wouldn't you prefer something more along the lines of this?
It's made exactly for what you're speaking of.
http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/wipedown-broad-knives


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Instead of sticking putty knives on the ends of poles I just buy the ones that are made that way 2buck.
> 
> I've had this baby for like 3 years.
> View attachment 4157
> 
> Wouldn't you prefer something more along the lines of this?
> It's made exactly for what you're speaking of.
> http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/wipedown-broad-knives


Three years









Our production rates must be different from each other, Were lucky if one of those knives last 3 weeks:thumbup:

Gave up on buying those a long time ago:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

I use mine only to set tape on ceilings when running my tube. And scratching my back !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Three years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our production rates must be different from each other, Were lucky if one of those knives last 3 weeks:thumbup:


Well let me put it this way

Monday: Actually worked a full day (Sanded)

Tuesday:
(Started a new job) We worked a little....then played around with my filming stuff and worked on some footage for the hardened bazooka.





























Wednesday: 
Worked a little in the morning, did some more filming for the Columbia handles. Had a small beer break....which was then followed by our decision to rock climb the outside of the house we were working on.















Thursday:
Worked actually pretty hard in the morning. No filming took place.
Then when we went out for lunch some guy we ran into mentioned how the fishing was awesome in this certain spot. So we all went and bought fishing rods....and beer. And went fishing for the rest of the day.















Friday: Actually worked a full....oh no wait...
We all slept in and started work at Noon.
But worked hard for the afternoon! :yes: Boarded an addition. 

So you're probably right....our production rates are probably a little different than each others :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well let me put it this way
> 
> Monday: Actually worked a full day (Sanded)
> 
> Tuesday:
> (Started a new job) We worked a little....then played around with my filming stuff and worked on some footage for the hardened bazooka.
> 
> 
> Wednesday:
> Worked a little in the morning, did some more filming for the Columbia handles. Had a small beer break....which was then followed by our decision to rock climb the outside of the house we were working on.
> 
> 
> Thursday:
> Worked actually pretty hard in the morning. No filming took place.
> Then when we went out for lunch some guy we ran into mentioned how the fishing was awesome in this certain spot. So we all went and bought fishing rods....and beer. And went fishing for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> Friday: Actually worked a full....oh no wait...
> We all slept in and started work at Noon.
> But worked hard for the afternoon! :yes: Boarded an addition.
> 
> So you're probably right....our production rates are probably a little different than each others :jester:


Mutter mumble lucky young  mutter sod mumble I wish I could grump  mumble mumble....... except for monday.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Mutter mumble lucky young  mutter sod mumble I wish I could grump  mumble mumble....... except for monday.


What a sweet week, Dam PT, Thats some camara gear you got going on there :blink:

So what are those fish called.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> So what are those fish called.


He's young.........I think they are called sperm :whistling2:


----------



## bmitch

cazna said:


> What a sweet week, Dam PT, Thats some camara gear you got going on there :blink:
> 
> So what are those fish called.


 i don't know for sure but they look like suckers,bottom feeders,ha,ha,ha.three prong hook to snag them,bury them in the garden for fertilizer.growing up our garden was a burial ground for carp and suckers.


----------



## bmitch

hats off to you pt. looks like your assembling some impressive equipment for filming prod. looking forward to future productions by pt.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Mutter mumble lucky young  mutter sod mumble I wish I could grump  mumble mumble....... except for monday.


Hahaha! I hear ya man.



cazna said:


> What a sweet week, Dam PT, Thats some camara gear you got going on there :blink:
> 
> So what are those fish called.


Haha, ya it was a pretty good week.
And B,Mitch is right. The majority of them were carp and sucker fish.
Mind you there was a little bit of everything in there. Pickerel, Trout, Bass, we're going to try going back next week with the appropriate bait and see if we can catch anything good. 



Kiwiman said:


> He's young.........I think they are called sperm :whistling2:


Hahaha! Good one!



b said:


> i don't know for sure but they look like suckers,bottom feeders,ha,ha,ha.three prong hook to snag them,bury them in the garden for fertilizer.growing up our garden was a burial ground for carp and suckers.


Haha! Sounds like you had a pretty healthy garden though!



b said:


> hats off to you pt. looks like your assembling some impressive equipment for filming prod. looking forward to future productions by pt.


Thanks man! Were trying. Going to be working on editing the hardened bazooka video this weekend and next week. I think we got almost all the footage we need.


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> Banned paper backed beads!? So the only thing you're allowed to use is steel!? That's disgusting....I personally hate steel!!
> Pain in the ass to install, pain in the ass to coat if they're not installed properly, pain in the ass to fix if they get dented! Cuz everything gets dented and needs to be fixed at one point. Good luck ripping those off!
> You'll have wished you used paper then.
> Steel just follows too closely the framing in my opinion. You need a magnetic level to properly install steel..Just so much work..
> Paper or Vinyl beads, mud them on and done!
> 
> 
> 
> Good point GJ!
> I'll see what I can do for a video but I really don't see where to go with it...What do you guys want to see? How to fix bad framing? Or what beads are better? Is that it? I dont know. It cant be a 2hr video...
> Unless I make a few different videos for beads.


One of my biggest builders only wants steel bead in thier houses. We tried to convince then to use vynal but that was a no go. At first i hated it. We used a hammer and nails. Way too slow cause thier houses have about 90 stick each. Thought there had to be a better way. Now we use a crown air staplerwhich works awsome. The staple is 5/8 inches long and goes through the board and into the wood. Nice strong bead. Hardly ever have a call back for cracked bead. Still prefer vynal or nocoat but i guess when your getting 10 houses amonth from one contractor you cant complain. 

As far as the bad framing, here in the maritimes its a shock when we get good framing. Thats why we carry a trailer full of wood shims for. And a good level :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

CAPT...How the hell are ya!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> CAPT...How the hell are ya!!!


 purty good for an ole fat man.

looking for a place to land right now,,, got to admit,, its the first time I've lost a house that a woman wasn't involved,,,lol

so much for hope and change


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> purty good for an ole fat man.
> 
> looking for a place to land right now,,, got to admit,, its the first time I've lost a house that a woman wasn't involved,,,lol
> 
> so much for hope and change


 I just paid mine off Bro ...Turned around for another 15 ..I feel ya!!


----------



## Kiwiman

Capt-sheetrock said:


> purty good for an ole fat man.
> 
> looking for a place to land right now,,, got to admit,, its the first time I've lost a house that a woman wasn't involved,,,lol
> 
> so much for hope and change


Phew, I really thought the worst had happened to you, what do you mean by lost your house? got so drunk you couldn't find it? :whistling2: or did the bank foreclose :whistling2:
Good to see you're alive :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Kiwiman said:


> Phew, I really thought the worst had happened to you, what do you mean by lost your house? got so drunk you couldn't find it? :whistling2: or did the bank foreclose :whistling2:
> Good to see you're alive :thumbsup:


Thats the neat thing bout you Kiwi's,,, you really are sicker thatn us ********,,,,,,,,HeeHee,,,,,,,,,gives us hope ya know!!!!

Yeah, the bank forclosed,,, and the dern thing is the payment was only 500 a month and the balance was 44,000. But thats what happens when you elect democrats.

And I might add, that the worst HAS happened,,,,, If your a southern fanatical Christian, as I am,,, death is mearly a promotion,,, forclose is REAL inconvinece.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Phew, I really thought the worst had happened to you, what do you mean by lost your house? got so drunk you couldn't find it? :whistling2: or did the bank foreclose :whistling2:
> Good to see you're alive :thumbsup:


Same from me too capt, Bloody glad to hear from you :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thats the neat thing bout you Kiwi's,,, you really are sicker thatn us ********,,,,,,,,HeeHee,,,,,,,,,gives us hope ya know!!!!
> 
> Yeah, the bank forclosed,,, and the dern thing is the payment was only 500 a month and the balance was 44,000. But thats what happens when you elect democrats.
> 
> And I might add, that the worst HAS happened,,,,, If your a southern fanatical Christian, as I am,,, death is mearly a promotion,,, forclose is REAL inconvinece.


So you can't get the house back now? Not even if you come up with a bit of money?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you can't get the house back now? Not even if you come up with a bit of money?


 LOL,,,HeeHe,,,, hard to come up with abit of money when you sit on the couch for 3 months,,,,, and then when you get a job,,,its for 10.00 an hour, providing you can show up with the tools.

Have you even heard of hope and change????


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,,HeeHe,,,, hard to come up with abit of money when you sit on the couch for 3 months,,,,, and then when you get a job,,,its for 10.00 an hour, providing you can show up with the tools.
> 
> Have you even heard of hope and change????


Hope and Change was Obama’s campaign slogan in the 2008 campaign.
I may be young but i'm not an idiot Capt.

I was simply asking if there was a possibility that you might have been able to get the house back. Maybe some of us could have helped a bit.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hope and Change was Obama’s campaign slogan in the 2008 campaign.
> I may be young but i'm not an idiot Capt.
> 
> I was simply asking if there was a possibility that you might have been able to get the house back. Maybe some of us could have helped a bit.


 
Didn't mean to imply that your an idot, sorry if you took it that way.

I have been an American,capitalist,conservative all my life. I know no other way. 

I can't make enough to make the house payment,,, so,,, I lose it. Thats the American way.

I'm not looking for a shoulder to cry on,,, LOL,,,, 

Here's how I see it, okay??? I have 30 years in this trade,, If I can't make a living at it,,,, I NEED to be squashed. 

The truth is this,,,, there just isn't any work here,,,, period!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore

I sat on my a$$ 3 weeks straight ..That's all it takes...i don't have a rich uncle ta bail me ...no one justme! Another 15 years on a home I had PAID OFF! Change means i have to start over and HOPE i can pay that fcn chit off...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Didn't mean to imply that your an idot, sorry if you took it that way.
> 
> I have been an American,capitalist,conservative all my life. I know no other way.
> 
> I can't make enough to make the house payment,,, so,,, I lose it. Thats the American way.
> 
> I'm not looking for a shoulder to cry on,,, LOL,,,,
> 
> Here's how I see it, okay??? I have 30 years in this trade,, If I can't make a living at it,,,, I NEED to be squashed.
> 
> The truth is this,,,, there just isn't any work here,,,, period!!!!!!!!


It's all good man.
Sorry to hear about the no work situation...
Do you still have all your tools to get by if work comes along?



moore said:


> I sat on my a$$ 3 weeks straight ..That's all it takes...i don't have a rich uncle ta bail me ...no one justme! Another 15 years on a home I had PAID OFF! Change means i have to start over and HOPE i can pay that fcn chit off...


Ya....no rich uncle here either Moore....Just me..
Hang in there guys. It's a tough life.


----------



## guijarrero

Only a brave guy can tell thing so frankly
You'll find the wall man!! :yes:


----------



## gazman

I have posted a number of times about the adjustable corner roller that I use with nocoat on off angles. I finally got around to shooting a video. Here is the link.




 
Here is a pic of the internal after the first coat.


----------



## Kiwiman

Bugger!!! ..............Now I want one , who manufacters them Gaz?


----------



## A smooth finish

Thats really awesome.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I have posted a number of times about the adjustable corner roller that I use with nocoat on off angles. I finally got around to shooting a video. Here is the link.
> 2012-05-10_09-30-12_188.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> Here is a pic of the internal after the first coat.


Dam, now you got to send me one of your dunny brushes too now Gazman:blink:

I got to try out the same roller you sent me the other day. Looks like we use it the same way ,,,,,, I think. I found there's no sense on trying to make the wheels roll both sides at once, just concentrate on one side at a time. Looks like you were doing that.

The only problem I was having was a lot of mud building up on the edges of the roller. But for the few I had to install (about 8) I loaded them by hand, The roller really pushed the mud out from behind the no-coat. So maybe the toilet brush just might work









For those wondering why to roll out your no-coat, it installs them super tight to the wall. Some of the principles, as to, why we roll angle tapes, come into play. They become very sweet to coat:yes:


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Bugger!!! ..............Now I want one , who manufacters them Gaz?


They are made by Ezy bead. They are designed to use with there own bead, but they work great on no -coat. The Link.
http://www.ezybead.com/Tools.html

They are not cheap, around $180 AU from memory. Thats just for the roller the handle is extra.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> They are made by Ezy bead. They are designed to use with there own bead, but they work great on no -coat. The Link.
> http://www.ezybead.com/Tools.html
> 
> They are not cheap, around $180 AU from memory. Thats just for the roller the handle is extra.


Thanks Gaz, I've never seen a roller like their 90 degree internal one, notice the stepped shape of it.


----------



## gazman

Yeah their 90 Degree bead is paper with metal in the corner. So the bead has a step in it. You coat over the paper using the metal as a guide. I used it once, a nice straight edge but a lot of work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*Just wanted to let everyone know that WallTools has completely changed their website and it is now fully operational! 

It has all kinds of new features including drop down interactive menu's with thumbnail displays for easy to view browsing.*












*It also features a "walls of fame" section where users can create photo albums and have their very own portfolio.*











*I encourage everyone to go check out the site and browse around for some of the new and improved features.

Along with the introduction of the new website WallTools and Precision Taping have released a new and exciting video of the Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper.
We hope you all enjoy! *:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools

machinemud said:


> I you like to see if the beadboxers really work !


No problem... I'll have a pair of Bead Boxers coming your way Brian. However, it might be cool to do a comparison video of the Blue Line Bead Guides too. Hmmm... I guess this calls for a new B2 Flat Box with some Bead Guides installed. Of course, you can outfit your Columbia Flat Box with the Bead Boxers. This will great for Columbia and Blue Line users.

I'm down to support the video! Thanks for the idea guys!


----------



## walltools

PrecisionTaping said:


> *Just wanted to let everyone know that WallTools has completely changed their website and it is now fully operational!
> 
> It has all kinds of new features including drop down interactive menu's with thumbnail displays for easy to view browsing.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It also features a "walls of fame" section where users can create photo albums and have their very own portfolio.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245
> 
> 
> 
> *I encourage everyone to go check out the site and browse around for some of the new and improved features.
> 
> Along with the introduction of the new website WallTools and Precision Taping have released a new and exciting video of the Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper.
> We hope you all enjoy! *:thumbsup:
> Drywall Taper - Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper - YouTube



I should note that we just put the site live today, and that we are really in the soft launch phase. We are actually still working out a couple details before we really kick it off. We have some developers in the back end making tweaks, and a few small fixes on the front end as I type this post.

We should have the new site dialed in within the next few days, at which time we will put up a great promo for the DrywallTalk community.

In the meantime, use it... test it... let us know what you think. We value your feedback. After all, this site's for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Top Clip of that taper PT, You put some good work into that, Well done :thumbsup: So how was it for tape drag??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Top Clip of that taper PT, You put some good work into that, Well done :thumbsup: So how was it for tape drag??


It wasn't too bad for drag, there was some, but it was minimal. 
I have rick hardman's 3-point creaser wheel which is a little bigger and wider, that's supposed to help out allot. So now that were done filming the video i'm going to throw that on there, see if I can notice a difference. Apparently there is.


----------



## moore

Yes ! An excellent video PT..:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> It wasn't too bad for drag, there was some, but it was minimal.
> I have rick hardman's 3-point creaser wheel which is a little bigger and wider, that's supposed to help out allot. So now that were done filming the video i'm going to throw that on there, see if I can notice a difference. Apparently there is.


 Yea PT i just fitted 1 of them 2 my columbia gun and it does help with the drag:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Not sure if you can top this guy tho..http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=c_nF90fixA4


Now that's a fine tape coat!:blink::thumbsup:


----------



## gam026

Nice vid PT. Been wondering if i should get bazooka. Your vid makes it look easy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Yes ! An excellent video PT..:yes:


Thanks Bro!



VANMAN said:


> Yea PT i just fitted 1 of them 2 my columbia gun and it does help with the drag


And sweet! I look forward to trying out that creaser wheel. See if I can really notice a difference.



moore said:


> Not sure if you can top this guy tho..http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=c_nF90fixA4
> 
> Now that's a fine tape coat!:blink:


Hahaha! The smoother you can make your tape coat the less sanding you'll have to do after your finish :whistling2:
I think Brandon should maybe remove that video...lol. 
Maybe I can make another one like it. But not crappy!!



gam026 said:


> Nice vid PT. Been wondering if i should get bazooka. Your vid makes it look easy.


Haha! Oh, just wait until I make a bloopers video!
I was pretty out of practice with a bazooka. I'm not gonna lie. I have some pretty funny out-takes! Let's just say I cut a few scenes short for a reason :whistling2:
There is a learning curve Gam, but once you get the hang of them they're a breeze to work with.

If you're interested in one, give Brandon from Wall Tools a call. 
He mentioned something to me about giving the guys from drywall talk a little better of a price on the taper as a promotion for the launch of the new site. 
I don't think he's announced it yet due to the fact that he's extremely busy working out all the little bugs out of the site, but if you give him a call I'm sure he can work something out with you :thumbsup:
1-877-WAL-TOOL


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! Check this out


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Check this out
> Running boxes - Not as easy as it looks. - YouTube


Your a mean boss:furious:

12" box is not what you start a guy on, plus the handle is too long for a newb. In 2 minutes of instruction, I could of had him running it though.

1st I show how the box can be ran without the handle. Then how the box handle can be ran without the use of the brake. Then when to use the brake. 

Next time, fill the box, have him make like he is going to make a slap shot (like in hockey) when he thinks he will make contact with the imaginary puck on the ground, lock the brake, put the box to the wall and run it. Gives you the perfect pressure point every time.

I will bet you 2 bucks on that............meany boss


----------



## cazna

He might find it easier pull the box behind him walking backwards instead of pushing the box ahead of him.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! Ya I don't really care about teaching him to run the box. We were just having fun. He has allot to learn before he starts running the box.
He just asked if he could try and I was like knock yourself out, i'll get the video camera :laughing:


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Check this out
> Running boxes - Not as easy as it looks. - YouTube


 Quality:blink: U need 2 lube up that wheels i dont like that noise


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> Quality:blink: U need 2 lube up that wheels i dont like that noise


lol! Ya, it's weird, it never usually makes that noise when we run it. But for some reason when he tried, it just squealed.


----------



## moore

Feel for me PT I had no one to show me hands on .
Why start the guy off [first time] with a 12'' fat boy?
That's just wrong!!!:furious:...............


----------



## Mudshark

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Check this out
> Running boxes - Not as easy as it looks. - YouTube


 

Pretty funny with the handle on backwards but he didnt do too bad. I recall my first time there was more mud on the floor than the wall and my co-workers were not as tolerant as you were. You take it all in stride PT. Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Feel for me PT I had no one to show me hands on .
> Why start the guy off [first time] with a 12'' fat boy?
> That's just wrong!!!:furious:...............


I hear ya man. I didn't have anyone to teach me either.
To this day im still the only guy in town who runs boxes.
And I wasn't trying to teach him, he's not going to stick around. No sense in teaching him. He just wanted to give it a shot. It was pretty funny



Mudshark said:


> Pretty funny with the handle on backwards but he didnt do too bad. I recall my first time there was more mud on the floor than the wall and my co-workers were not as tolerant as you were. You take it all in stride PT. Good stuff. :thumbup:


Ya, we're pretty laid back. We have good times.
Can't be too rough on the guys.


----------



## Mudshark

Wow PT - only one in your town running boxes. Maybe thats a good thing, you can blow your competition out of the water.  Dont know what the percentage would be out here but seldom see any tapers without a box set.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> Wow PT - only one in your town running boxes. Maybe thats a good thing, you can blow your competition out of the water.  Dont know what the percentage would be out here but seldom see any tapers without a box set.


Ya its weird. I don't understand it. Nobody even uses flushers or angle heads around here. It's all by hand. Angles one side at a time. :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya its weird. I don't understand it. Nobody even uses flushers or angle heads around here. It's all by hand. Angles one side at a time. :blink:


maybe it's because you live in the middle of no where:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe it's because you live in the middle of no where:whistling2:


Pretty much. :yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe it's because you live in the middle of no where:whistling2:


 Damn PT I thought I lived in the sticks Nothing wrong that !
Every time I work in the city I come home a nervous wreck..
All that hustle with bad drivers on there cells and blue tooth ears ..When a car is in the flow of traffic then slows down to 45 mph That means he got a call...

Which is worse? Handicapped drivers or texting drivers?


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya its weird. I don't understand it. Nobody even uses flushers or angle heads around here. It's all by hand. Angles one side at a time. :blink:


Hmmm. Do you work just within city limits ? I can think of 3 guys who shall remain nameless(that's the way they like it) that run machines in your area. Back in the early to mid 90's when I worked around them they were pretty new to the machines. With a couple of tips from me they were able to make those things flow smoothly. I still keep in touch with 2 of them.

I'd say(in a nice way) you are a little naive to think auto-tools have never reached Greater Sudbury. Gotta get around a little more. You'll see them. And when you do tell them mudslingr says "hi" !


----------



## DLSdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya its weird. I don't understand it. Nobody even uses flushers or angle heads around here. It's all by hand. Angles one side at a time. :blink:


where your the only one running machines, where i live knowone runs the bazooka. I've never seen a taper with a bazooka in res. I come on here everyone runs it. I do have a question how long does it take an experienced guy running bazooka to do a 5000 sq ft house?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Damn PT I thought I lived in the sticks Nothing wrong that !
> Every time I work in the city I come home a nervous wreck..
> All that hustle with bad drivers on there cells and blue tooth ears ..When a car is in the flow of traffic then slows down to 45 mph That means he got a call...
> 
> Which is worse? Handicapped drivers or texting drivers?


Hahaha! It's actually not at all as bad as 2buck makes it sound. Sudbury is pretty big. I don't think 2buck's ever been here :whistling2:
Well i'm pretty brutal for being on the phone when driving so I can't comment.



mudslingr said:


> Hmmm. Do you work just within city limits ? I can think of 3 guys who shall remain nameless(that's the way they like it) that run machines in your area. Back in the early to mid 90's when I worked around them they were pretty new to the machines. With a couple of tips from me they were able to make those things flow smoothly. I still keep in touch with 2 of them.
> 
> I'd say(in a nice way) you are a little naive to think auto-tools have never reached Greater Sudbury. Gotta get around a little more. You'll see them. And when you do tell them mudslingr says "hi" !


I work everywhere Mudslingr.
Espanola, Massey, Elliot Lake, Val-Caron, Hanmer, Chelmsford, Azilda, Dowling, Onaping, Levack, Wahnapitae, Esthere, conniston, capreaol.
There's no where we haven't worked around these parts. We're known pretty well. And I know a sh!t ton of tapers! I probably know whoever it is you're talking about as well.

And I shouldn't have said "the only", I should have said "one of the only guys".
The percentage of guys who use automatic taping tools is so slim in these parts it's ridiculous. I'm not naive enough to think auto-tools haven't reached Sudbury. Of course they have. Before I was even born for that matter. However, compared to the rest of the world, we are still way way behind. Out of a hundred tapers in town, I would bet maybe 5 are comfortable using auto-tools. Maybe! And that wouldn't be all aspects of them either; maybe only know how to run boxes and flushers. 
I know one guy from Sudbury who uses an Apla-Tech system, but even he doesn't even like it that much or is that comfortable with it.
I know because he called and asked if he could come work for free for me for a week so he could learn how to run boxes.

I know there are some guys out there who do run them, but they are rare. Two of my biggest competitors in town don't allow auto-tools on their job sites. Everything has to be done by hand.
The one company has close to 40 tapers, if not more, who work for him. And they all tape by hand. All of them! :blink: 
It blows my mind.
Whoever your friends are in Sudbury, I might know them Mudslingr, possibly have maybe even worked with them. Hell, maybe they trained me!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> where your the only one running machines, where i live knowone runs the bazooka. I've never seen a taper with a bazooka in res. I come on here everyone runs it. I do have a question how long does it take an experienced guy running bazooka to do a 5000 sq ft house?


5000squ/ft house? Or 5000squ/ft of drywall?
How much drywall footage are we talking. Because of 5000squ/ft house is over 20,000ft of board. Depending how many floors.


----------



## DLSdrywall

5000 sq ft of drywall sorry i should read before i press enter lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> 5000 sq ft of drywall sorry i should read before i press enter lol


If your good on the zook,going at a normal pace, one guy will get it done in 6 to 8 hours. 2 guys is way faster, you would be done before lunch for sure. 5000 is a walk in the park for 2 guys:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

Yep ! Two good guys 3 hours tops.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya 5000ft isn't much at all. I wouldn't event break out the bazooka for it. Lol. That's banjo territory for me.


----------



## Stopper

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya its weird. I don't understand it. Nobody even uses flushers or angle heads around here. It's all by hand. Angles one side at a time. :blink:


 My home town has a population of about 125,000 and I think there are about 4 guys with Aplatech systems (according to the reps at the local drywall supply shop), and probably a few with regular automatic taping tools like me. 
One guy I know of with an Aplatech system was stopping relatively small houses with it,houses here tend to be from 160-300 square meters mostly.
Think it would be over kill on a house, I imagine the cleanup would take alot longer than a set of Autotaping tools, then theres the problem of carting the darn thing around.
Talked to a foreman of a larger building firm in town (commercial), which I don't work for, but I was stopping his new house, and he was surprised the Drywall stoppers his work employs don't use automatic tools either, they do it all by hand.
Theres also a larger drywall finishing company that I compete with and they do it all by hand too, I think one guy has some stilts and thats about it.
I absolutely hate handfinnishing now, its like taking a bicycle to town instead of jumping in the car...


----------



## gazman

I remembered today that someone asked for a video using a P/C.
Well here goes.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

DLSdrywall said:


> 5000 sq ft of drywall sorry i should read before i press enter lol


5000 ft, I'd run tapes and spot screws in about 5 hours solo. Fr8 and myself taped and hit screws on a 10,000+ house 8'&10' ceilings. in around 9hrs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> 5000 ft, I'd run tapes and spot screws in about 5 hours solo. Fr8 and myself taped and hit screws on a 10,000+ house 8'&10' ceilings. in around 9hrs.


Wow, a whole hour faster on 10,000 sq ft, looks like fr8train is making you the big bucks:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

2buckcanuck said:


> Wow, a whole hour faster on 10,000 sq ft, looks like fr8train is making you the big bucks:jester:


All that goes out the window on sanding day.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> *Just wanted to let everyone know that WallTools has completely changed their website and it is now fully operational!
> 
> It has all kinds of new features including drop down interactive menu's with thumbnail displays for easy to view browsing.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It also features a "walls of fame" section where users can create photo albums and have their very own portfolio.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245
> 
> 
> 
> *I encourage everyone to go check out the site and browse around for some of the new and improved features.
> 
> Along with the introduction of the new website WallTools and Precision Taping have released a new and exciting video of the Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper.
> We hope you all enjoy! *:thumbsup:
> Drywall Taper - Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper - YouTube



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

bevo said:


> I have a request...
> 
> here is a video of me installing metal bead onto a set opening yesterday. You might notice that it takes f***ing ages. My stapler kept misfiring which didnt help but its still around 10 min to get the bead on.
> 
> This job has 10 similar set openings
> 
> So Im thinking there are quicker ways.
> 
> One problem is most of the timber framing we fix to isnt straight so when Ive tried paper faced metal with openings like this one some of the angles wouldnt meet each other at the corners and had trouble correcting the bead. On the video the top timbers have a 5mm (1/4") bow which i fixed by squashing the metal a bit so it sits down at the ends to become level.
> 
> So if someone has a quicker system that allows for a bit of correcting bent framing, a vid would be great.
> 
> http://youtu.be/H3d58sTkg4M


Does anyone know how to use and how good they work and or can share a vid? couldn't found on youtube..:confused1:









Thanks and happy summer for u all there in the north:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Gday G.
I have been using one of those for years. With our bead they work great. I will see if I can make a vid for you next week.


----------



## guijarrero

gazman said:


> Gday G.
> I have been using one of those for years. With our bead they work great. I will see if I can make a vid for you next week.



:no: I had forgotten Aus & NZ..
Thanks Gaz, It'll be great, I cannot understand if this works like a grid punch but gets fixed to the frame or just the sheetrock ¿?¿?


----------



## chris

It punches holes in the metal causing the metal to clinch on with the little bits of metal that are punched thru. Havnt used one for a long time.


----------



## guijarrero

chris said:


> It punches holes in the metal causing the metal to clinch on with the little bits of metal that are punched thru. Havnt used one for a long time.


ok thanks man!

as we are in the vids' thread, I've heard that angle boxes were difficult or something messi. But watching your vid I'm  buddy
Great job IMO, maybe is not that easy, but is impresive the speed :thumbsup:

By the way.. is this a 3.5 head? do you use same number for both coats?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

guijarrero said:


> ok thanks man!
> 
> as we are in the vids' thread, I've heard that angle boxes were difficult or something messi. But watching your vid I'm  buddy
> Great job IMO, maybe is not that easy, but is impresive the speed :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way.. is this a 3.5 head? do you use same number for both coats?


very easy, right mud mix and down the trak


----------



## gam026

guijarrero said:


> Does anyone know how to use and how good they work and or can share a vid? couldn't found on youtube..:confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and happy summer for u all there in the north:thumbsup:


I used to use those tools way back when. However the boarders forgot how to hang thier board and cut it back too far. You need a nice sharp edge , or as sharp as possible. Otherwise the bead twists. Now i just use a compressor and a crown stapler. Works excellent and fast.


----------



## guijarrero

gam026 said:


> I used to use those tools way back when. However the boarders forgot how to hang thier board and cut it back too far. You need a nice sharp edge , or as sharp as possible. Otherwise the bead twists. Now i just use a compressor and a crown stapler. Works excellent and fast.


thanks man:thumbsup:
firt time I know about air staple guns.. sounds a bit big and expensive just for me, surelly it'll depends on how many edges you have to cover..
we dont have crown staples here https://maps.google.com.ar/maps?q=N...6688,55.283203&oq=neuq&hnear=Neuquén&t=m&z=11
just standard ones,
but the data is usefull, is an excelent bigger scale option I see


----------



## chris

guijarrero said:


> ok thanks man!
> 
> as we are in the vids' thread, I've heard that angle boxes were difficult or something messi. But watching your vid I'm  buddy
> Great job IMO, maybe is not that easy, but is impresive the speed :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way.. is this a 3.5 head? do you use same number for both coats?


 2" for taping ( roll and glaze) 3" for coating ( anglebox) Once you get your form and mudmix dialed in its easy. I use tapetech heads and blueline boxes and pumps.


----------



## moore

guijarrero said:


> Does anyone know how to use and how good they work and or can share a vid? couldn't found on youtube..:confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and happy summer for u all there in the north:thumbsup:


 That's a call back tool....Edge cracks!!!


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> That's a call back tool....Edge cracks!!!



it is not the tool fault Moore, it is the rubbish metal bead that they make you use. I have been using it with our metal bead for years. I have not had a call back. When I have had to pull bead off (usually because someone has changed there mind) it takes alot of pulling to get it off.:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

moore said:


> That's a call back tool....Edge cracks!!!


Hey friend! how are you? 
you are wright (I saw trim tex test) I know what Gaz says, it can be metal qual and DESIGN (more holes).. However I'll prefer plastic.. If I had the chance buddy, but no trim tex here.. and no other plastic bed choice.
One thing I learned about metal, maybe a tip, is to clean the oil they have, at least here, not to oxidize.
Then using a bit thin mud (just a bit, I'm not crazy) will make it stronger and sticky IMO:thumbsup:



gazman said:


> it is not the tool fault Moore, it is the rubbish metal bead that they make you use. I have been using it with our metal bead for years. I have not had a call back. When I have had to pull bead off (usually because someone has changed there mind) it takes alot of pulling to get it off.:yes:


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

chris said:


> 2" for taping ( roll and glaze) 3" for coating ( anglebox) Once you get your form and mudmix dialed in its easy. I use tapetech heads and blueline boxes and pumps.


Thanks again:thumbsup:
so it's just tape + 1 coat? ..2" + 3"?

or 2"+3"+3" plz?


----------



## chris

guijarrero said:


> Thanks again:thumbsup:
> so it's just tape + 1 coat? ..2" + 3"?


 yes:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall

Ahh maybe I should have posted this here http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=239

would like to see photo's or video of this product completely finished ,, only seen this used in one home and that was years ago.


----------



## scottktmrider

I work about 90% comm.( hanging),and we almost allways use metal bead and crimper to put it on.Most of what i put bead on is steal framing so everything is straight.But if something is screwed up i will snap a chaulk line to keep it straight or just by site.In res.i still use the crimper but put a few nails it too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

betterdrywall said:


> Ahh maybe I should have posted this here http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=239
> 
> would like to see photo's or video of this product completely finished ,, only seen this used in one home and that was years ago.


here you go, one pic and a link you can follow:whistling2:

 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/satans-palace-revisited-1720/


----------



## betterdrywall

Sorry 2buck , I really am needing to find some pictures or video of the Inside 3/4 bullnose. I am ok with the outside. seriously thinking of appling it on my personal home I am remodling.
I hope to be done with it by the end of the summer.. Then it is back to the pan and knife..

P.S. I have had my fair share of nightmare jobs,, 3- 400 stick of cutup chit, with bad framing it is really tough to do the detail. So everything looks pretty good on the framing on my remodle. so I hope it will turn out nice. 
Keep up the good work and thanks


----------



## Stopper

*Mudset bead*

Started a wee bathroom job today for a women I did some work for over ten years ago, used a couple of those new mudset beads because I thought they'd be far easier to use in this situation than normal paper faced metal beads..
The bathroom consisted of a shower built into an alcove, and the H.O wanted it flush with the wall








The actual shower door, shower liner and shower were going to be fitted by the plumber, so the builder did ALL of his work before I even started which included fitting the shower tray, and skirting (would have been easie if he'd fitted the skirting later.








I'm not a 100% positive she'll get he shower door flush with the wall, we shall see...I had the builder give me two factory edges so I could get my angles on really flush on that corner...Heres a dryfitted Mudsetbead










Would have been nicer if the skirting was fitted later to line up with my bead, but that can always be done later I guess.
Here it is with a fill coat of Tradeset 45....









I'm a big fan of paper face metal beads but there are just some situations where those mudset beads are so much easier to work with to achieve a good result.


----------



## gazman

guijarrero said:


> Does anyone know how to use and how good they work and or can share a vid? couldn't found on youtube..:confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and happy summer for u all there in the north:thumbsup:



Here you go G, this is for you. As was stated it crimps the edge of the metal angle into the drywall. 
The staple gun had to jam when I was shooting the video eh. LOL.




http://youtu.be/9fNLGZna0fA


----------



## cazna

Good use of the mudsets, Stopper, Im not into them yet, They stick out to far but perfect for that situation.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Here you go G, this is for you. As was stated it crimps the edge of the metal angle into the drywall.
> The staple gun had to jam when I was shooting the video eh. LOL.
> 2012 07 04 10 48 19 991 - YouTube


 Your Bead looks like angle iron compared to our shiney 90s:blink:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Your Bead looks like angle iron compared to our shiney 90s:blink:


Is that good?


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Is that good?


They blame the bead for cracking but my moneys on the timber moving underneath :yes:


----------



## guijarrero

gazman said:


> Here you go G, this is for you. As was stated it crimps the edge of the metal angle into the drywall.
> The staple gun had to jam when I was shooting the video eh. LOL.
> 2012 07 04 10 48 19 991 - YouTube
> http://youtu.be/9fNLGZna0fA


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
looks prety fast!!

Thankyou Gaz!!

Does the staples got into the wood frame? or just the sheet rock plz:thumbsup:?


----------



## gazman

guijarrero said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> looks prety fast!!
> 
> Thankyou Gaz!!
> 
> Does the staples got into the wood frame? or just the sheet rock plz:thumbsup:?


Just the rock G.


----------



## guijarrero

Hey Gaz!! 
With no shame of being the beggar I am, just cause PT created this thread for requesting vids:whistling2:. In spite you have been really generous and dedicated here, I'd like to request a speciall vid (NO HURRY) that no other can really manage how to do: 
DB II (next crusade)

A DB tutorial 
..specially
How to prepare the brush (do you cut some plastic strands?)
How you prepare the mud (thinner than for banjo?)
How good it remains "rolling" with the brush if you wipe with a flusher instead of an angle head?

is this too much?:sweatdrop:

well, just a few words when you can will be great:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

Hybrid taping machine.





PS I see the DB here is ..smaller than standard?
or is just a camara perspective?
thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Is that good?


 yes sir!!! Wish I could get bead like that here...

Those 2 staples top @ bottom ...Are they extra support for the cornice @ base board?


----------



## gazman

guijarrero said:


> Hey Gaz!!
> With no shame of being the beggar I am, just cause PT created this thread for requesting vids:whistling2:. In spite you have been really generous and dedicated here, I'd like to request a speciall vid (NO HURRY) that no other can really manage how to do:
> DB II (next crusade)
> 
> A DB tutorial
> ..specially
> How to prepare the brush (do you cut some plastic strands?)
> How you prepare the mud (thinner than for banjo?)
> How good it remains "rolling" with the brush if you wipe with a flusher instead of an angle head?
> 
> is this too much?:sweatdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> well, just a few words when you can will be great:thumbsup:



How can I refuse when you ask so nicely. I will see what I can manage in the next few weeks.:yes:


----------



## gazman

guijarrero said:


> Hybrid taping machine.
> Taping a corner with a brush and northstar angle head. - YouTube
> 
> PS I see the DB here is ..smaller than standard?
> or is just a camara perspective?
> thanks:thumbsup:



No G it is a standard DB. Must be the camera.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> yes sir!!! Wish I could get bead like that here...
> 
> Those 2 staples top @ bottom ...Are they extra support for the cornice @ base board?


Often the help will sweep the floor around the bead after I put it on, so by having staples at the bottom if they hit the bead with the broom it wont move. The top? More habit than anything else


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> Good use of the mudsets, Stopper, Im not into them yet, They stick out to far but perfect for that situation.


 They're growing on me, on that job I was able to tell the builder to give me a couple of tapered edges so that it didnt build the corner out, the one above though did end up a little hollow as it had no tapers.

I've got a curving bulk head in a showroom to do in a few weeks, not something I do often, rarely in fact, I'd normally use archbead, but am thinking of using that mudsetbead and snipping it every inch so I can curve it, will certainly be easier to use than archbead, its a gentle curve of about 10 meters I guess so should work ok, good thing is I'll be able to box it, bad thing is I'm doing that job by the hour lol, too much patching work on that job to price it anyway, I might take some video..


----------



## guijarrero

My stuff by now..









includes DB










we are ready here for Dunny Brushing :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That looks like a home made compound tube GJ? :thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> That looks like a home made compound tube GJ? :thumbsup:


Yeeees!! is a 50mm wide diameter (less than 2") I'm afraid not as CP tube... but enough good to fill the box!! However I already have the parts to build a 63mm (almost 2.5").. waiting CP tube's cone end and end ball and direct flusher from the States by now. I wish I could have ordered a corner head.. maybe a few more months, by now, you all surelly know the excitement I feel by waiting for the toolsarty:
:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Yeeees!! is a 50mm wide diameter (less than 2") I'm afraid not as CP tube... but enough good to fill the box!! However I already have the parts to build a 63mm (almost 2.5").. waiting CP tube's cone end and end ball and direct flusher from the States by now. I wish I could have ordered a corner head.. maybe a few more months, by now, you all surelly know the excitement I feel by waiting for the toolsarty:
> :thumbup:


Right on man!
That's awesome stuff
Happy for ya!


----------



## guijarrero

The tools arrived!!
its a great new.. I have to finish 2400 sq meters (almost 240,000 sq feet) a whole 4 stars hotel! to much screws without a nailspoter and any corner tool..










some days ago I thought I wish I would had bought a corner head,
but seeing this nice canadian toy, I feel fine about it:thumbup:
looks good..









its a compact and strong tool I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Enjoy everyone! Next weeks video should be funnier! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Cool gizmo that, Nice and simple, Not for me though, I dont want to be frosty the snowman taper, Dam you get covered in crap huh, Mexicans, Dam mexicians, Look out pt there behind you :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Cool gizmo that, Nice and simple, Not for me though, I dont want to be frosty the snowman taper, Dam you get covered in crap huh, Mexicans, Dam mexicians, Look out pt there behind you :whistling2::thumbup:


Ya, I used it for a few more houses since then and I just wear disposable coveralls and it works great.
And haha! Ya, mexicans everywhere! lol! Wait until the full video comes out :thumbsup: Pretty funny stuff.
It's all in good fun though. I got nothing against mexicans. lol


----------



## bmitch

atta go brian,looks like you.ll be ready for the car wash by the time you.re done.you.re going to have to get that bazooka back on point so you do'nt have to look like that.


----------



## moore

Nice vid PT.:thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

Sweet vid PT, thats my style i use white coveralls take them off and your instantly clean:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered

Good vid PT, can you send a couple of those mexicans my way!? Need help!!!,


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> atta go brian,looks like you.ll be ready for the car wash by the time you.re done.you.re going to have to get that bazooka back on point so you do'nt have to look like that.


Hahaha ya it's such a messy tool!
Works really well though! Especially if taping by yourself.
I could string 150ft in that bucket before I started wiping.
Obviously bazooka's are faster but it's still a reliable method.



DLSdrywall said:


> Sweet vid PT, thats my style i use white coveralls take them off and your instantly clean:thumbsup:


Ya Exactly! I didn't think of it for the filming of the video but I've been taping with it since and coveralls are the way to go. So clean and spotless! 



getplastered said:


> Good vid PT, can you send a couple of those mexicans my way!? Need help!!!,


Haha! I'll have to get my sombrero, poncho and moustache back on!


----------



## Mudshark

Near the end of the video PT when you are showing how to make a slop box something caught my eye. It looked like the yellow pail that you had the tape in was filled with water. Was it? If so why other then to stabilize the bucket? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya I think I know where you mean..
Is it this scene?







The bucket was in fact empty. Must have just been the lighting that highlighted the outside contour of the bucket.

However, putting water in the bucket or some type of weights to weigh it down might not be a bad idea.
When the mud gets poured on top of the tape it will be a little harder to pull through obviously, so it might create a little bit of a drag effect. Weighing down the bucket that holds the tape is a good idea.


----------



## thefinisher

PT if you could get a hold of a tapepro mud box, I think you will have covered just about all the bases :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

thefinisher said:


> PT if you could get a hold of a tapepro mud box, I think you will have covered just about all the bases :thumbsup:


I actually used to have one of those. It was one of the very first tools I bought. I threw it out. Haha. :blink:


----------



## Tim0282

Great video, PT! As usual. You do a great job. I always watch when you have another one posted. In fact sometimes I go back and watch some I have already watched. Keep up the good work! I am glad you take the time to do it.


----------



## chris

Nice work PT:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Great video, PT! As usual. You do a great job. I always watch when you have another one posted. In fact sometimes I go back and watch some I have already watched. Keep up the good work! I am glad you take the time to do it.





chris said:


> Nice work PT:thumbsup:


Thanks guys!
I'm uploading another one as we speak. I won't release it until next Friday however. That way it gives me time to film another one this week.
I'm going to try to start always being ahead of you guys by one video.
So you can all see a preview for the next one type thing.
The one that I'll be releasing next Friday is a little different compared to what we usually do, has a little more humour in it. I think you guys will like it. Let me know regardless.


----------



## Tim0282

I wanna see it tonight!!:yes:


----------



## cazna

thefinisher said:


> PT if you could get a hold of a tapepro mud box, I think you will have covered just about all the bases :thumbsup:


Im about to try one soon, It wont be as detailed as pts review but it will be enough.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> I wanna see it tonight!!:yes:


But that means you guys will have to wait 2 weeks for the next one...:whistling2:
Doesn't matter to me though. lol



cazna said:


> Im about to try one soon, It wont be as detailed as pts review but it will be enough.


Look forward to it man!!
The version I had was when it first came out so it was an older version.
I know they've since then done many upgrades to it.
I wish I still had mine. I didn't actually throw it out, I actually just gave my car away to a complete stranger and I forgot it was in the trunk :blink:
I miss it more than my car...haha!


----------



## Tim0282

You're a good guy, Brian! It is your work. We will abide by your rules!
Just wanted you to know I/we appreciate your work in making the videos!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> You're a good guy, Brian! It is your work. We will abide by your rules!
> Just wanted you to know I/we appreciate your work in making the videos!


You guys twisted my arm! Here you go! Watch it full screen and in 1080 :thumbsup:
It's still private, so the rest of the world can't see it. Only the guys here on DWT. Feel free to leave comments in the video. Give it a thumbs up if you enjoy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I am sure glad Moore twisted your arm and you showed us! Worth it!! Thanks for the review and the funny stuff!


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> You guys twisted my arm! Here you go! Watch it full screen and in 1080 :thumbsup:
> It's still private, so the rest of the world can't see it. Only the guys here on DWT. Feel free to leave comments in the video. Give it a thumbs up if you enjoy it. :thumbsup:
> Senco De Mayo - Auto Collated Screwdriver Review - YouTube


You can screw a "sheep" faster than you can cook a what? :laughing:
Excellent entertainment, I fully agree with what Tim said :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Had to watch it three times! Too funny! I am amazed you can get your guys to do that with you!


----------



## Tim0282

Kiwiman said:


> You can screw a "sheep" faster than you can cook a what? :laughing:
> Excellent entertainment, I fully agree with what Tim said :thumbsup:


Faster than your mamma can cook a quesadilla. 
I like the part about the heavy duty case and the heavy duty cord!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> I am sure glad Moore twisted your arm and you showed us! Worth it!! Thanks for the review and the funny stuff!


lol! I'm pretty sure it was you who twisted my arm.
It's a good price for that gun too! Only 113$ on WallTools.



Kiwiman said:


> You can screw a "sheep" faster than you can cook a what? :laughing:
> Excellent entertainment, I fully agree with what Tim said :thumbsup:


hehe! Thanks man.



Tim0282 said:


> Had to watch it three times! Too funny! I am amazed you can get your guys to do that with you!
> Faster than your mamma can cook a quesadilla.
> I like the part about the heavy duty case and the heavy duty cord!


Haha! Ya, well they're both my best friends. I shrunk my crew down this week. We are now down from 4 to 3. Just me and my two best friends. Oh! Actually some of you might not have known we were down to four. Side note, I let go of the newb too. He wasn't working out. But we're still on good terms. He's just burning up someone else's money as he learns now.

But ya, I let go my most experienced guy. He did really good work but his personal life was just interfering with everything. He's always late, every single day, and I pick him up! How can you can you be late when someone picks you up?! And I just had to babysit him constantly. His landlord calls me every month for the rent. :blink: One time I had to back pay his rent for four months! I did that for two years with him...he was the longest employee I ever had, and probably the hardest working, but he was just too much. I thought of him more as a friend than an employee and he was taking advantage of it. I tried giving him subtle warnings but he didn't clue in. Had to go.

We all seem like a bunch of goof balls, and really, we are. It may always seem like we play around and don't get any work done, but the fact is we play hard, and work harder. When we work, we work!

So now were down to 3! :yes:


----------



## Tim0282

You're a good man, Brian! Tough decision. Hoping he'll learn from the firing. Sounds like you did all you could. 
Had a guy I used to pick up all the time. (that's been almost thirty years ago) Great hanger. The only time he was ever late was when he was in jail. :blink: I knew if he didn't come out right away he must have been out drinking the night before and got thrown in jail.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> You're a good man, Brian! Tough decision. Hoping he'll learn from the firing. Sounds like you did all you could.
> Had a guy I used to pick up all the time. (that's been almost thirty years ago) Great hanger. The only time he was ever late was when he was in jail. :blink: I knew if he didn't come out right away he must have been out drinking the night before and got thrown in jail.


Haha! I'm not gonna lie, I had to do that twice before with this guy. Call the local hospital and the local jail. He's gotta be in one of the two. lol!
Unfortunately I don't think he'll learn. From what I heard around town, I was his last bridge. But in those two years he worked for me, he might have made enough of a name for himself to turn things around and get employment else where. I hope he does. He's a good guy, he's just hooked on coke. (Not the soft drink)
Unfortunately, he couldn't take care of himself, when I advanced him money 4 times a week and paid his rent for him. So I seriously doubt he'll do well with me gone. He's not a kid either, he's 42 years old.

With him gone that makes the oldest member of my company 26 years old. Believe it or not, that was the guy wearing the taco costume in the video. Yes, the oldest member of my crew was rocking a taco costume.
But even then, he's only 26, married and has two kids (one of which is only 2 months old) and I don't have to advance him money! He can wait until payday. And he has responsibilities. We all do. 
So there's Nick being the oldest at 26, me at 24 and then Haiden who's 20 years old on the 10th. (2days)
That's my crew. A bunch of kids who do better work than the majority of tapers in this crap town.


----------



## Mudshark

A lesson learned - keep your nose clean PT. (I'm sure you will)


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

PrecisionTaping said:


> You guys twisted my arm! Here you go! Watch it full screen and in 1080 :thumbsup:
> It's still private, so the rest of the world can't see it. Only the guys here on DWT. Feel free to leave comments in the video. Give it a thumbs up if you enjoy it. :thumbsup:
> Senco De Mayo - Auto Collated Screwdriver Review - YouTube


Funny stuff- although they sounded more like Italians...


----------



## DLSdrywall

Kudos PT one thing that i've learned babysitting sucks it just stresses you out, and you never know where you stand with them. Your too good of a guy. It sounds like you have fun at work and i envy that, maybe i'm just too serious lol That video put a smile on my face, and it was infomitive!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Funny stuff- although they sounded more like Italians...


Hahaha! Well I'm sure as hell not hiring real actors to do our mexican voice overs. lol.
Unless bazooka Joe wants to be in a video!?


----------



## moore

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Funny stuff- although they sounded more like Italians...


 there from Canada!!!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> Kudos PT one thing that i've learned babysitting sucks it just stresses you out, and you never know where you stand with them. Your too good of a guy. It sounds like you have fun at work and i envy that, maybe i'm just too serious lol That video put a smile on my face, and it was infomitive!:yes:


Babysitting does suck!
I can relax with him gone. So much easier now.
I am stress free for the time being! :thumbsup:
And we do have allot of fun at work. Every friday for the last 3 weeks we've ducked out from work an hour early to go cliff diving! :yes:
Good times.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Babysitting does suck!
> I can relax with him gone. So much easier now.
> I am stress free for the time being! :thumbsup:


I'm sending 2bjr to you:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> there from Canada!!!:whistling2:


French Canadian! 







2buckcanuck said:


> I'm sending 2bjr to you:yes:


2buck....what have I ever done to make you hate me so much...:blink:


----------



## DLSdrywall

I know this is a bit overkill but it was a high end home room was 16x13 belly band, chit drywall job, even worse framing.





 tape





 2nd coat





 finish coat

and thats trowel work 14" perma shape flat marshaltown love that trowel:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> I know this is a bit overkill but it was a high end home room was 16x13 belly band, chit drywall job, even worse framing.
> and thats trowel work 14" perma shape flat marshaltown love that trowel:thumbsup:


SOO much work in that small room!!!
Yuck! Whoever drywalled that should have ordered some 54" board.
Belly bands...yuck.
I hope you charged an arm and a leg for that room.


----------



## DLSdrywall

ya 54" and 12' for the ceilings. 8 ft on the lids, usually on the belly bands theres one flat and one butt joint but no they manage to Fuc that up too. I'm do for some gravy lol


----------



## gazman

Hey G, long time no hear. How are you getting on with the tools? Some pics would be great.:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

gazman said:


> Hey G, long time no hear. How are you getting on with the tools? Some pics would be great.:yes:


Hey Man! 
Great down here,
too much work, I'll send them soon:yes:
Nice avatar, great history, 
here we also like the colors of Wallace's face, cause are the ones of our Arg flag 

Don't find funny to laugh about Mexicans
All the white people up there once were poor inmigrants (their grand grandparents), also the people carried to Aus by the Eng..
Half of the people "use" them as almost-slaves getting low prices and the other half laugh about them and their culture, cause situation lower all prices too.

NOT TALKING ABOUT PT, I know he has not insulting intentions, (and read the introduction words) just want to say my words.

Funny job PT, really ingenious, and funny, you should go ahead on filming!!:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

*Finished year kind greetings*

I want to thank this place, for all the advice, help and fun received here.
I'm here for near 1 year and I feel really greatefull for having found this place (responsible of a great improvement of drywall techniques all over the world). So.. special thanks to PT, Chris, BJ, VMan, GMan, Caz, Moore, 2Buck, JMe, JoeP, MTBuckets, RHard, Nathan, Captain, Kiwi.. Really honored with your valuable tips and comments.

And I wish You and all Dryworld a very happy and prosperous new year!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> I want to thank this place, for all the advice, help and fun received here.
> I'm here for near 1 year and I feel really greatefull for having found this place (responsible of a great improvement of drywall techniques all over the world). So.. special thanks to PT, Chris, BJ, VMan, GMan, Caz, Moore, 2Buck, JMe, JoeP, MTBuckets, RHard, Nathan, Captain, Kiwi.. Really honored with your valuable tips and comments.
> 
> And I wish You and all Dryworld a very happy and prosperous new year!!:thumbup:


You need to come around more often GJ.
I guess you've been busy, which is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Have a great 2013 G ....:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Glad the site is helping you Guijarrero:thumbsup:

But who is PT


----------



## PrecisionTaping

New video guys!!




 
Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## gazman

Very nice PT. The Butt Boards do work very well. Next question though, when are you doing the Rebate-Mate video?


----------



## Tim0282

Nice video PT! Thanks for sharing your time with us!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

You didn't give Drywall Talk a Plug









Very well done Moose boy:thumbsup:

If I did not know who you were, or what the product was, and I stumbled across that video on youtube. I would of thought a professional filming crew was hired


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Very nice PT. The Butt Boards do work very well. Next question though, when are you doing the Rebate-Mate video?


Thanks!
We started filming a little while ago Gary, however we had limited time on the job so I wasn't able to get all the footage I wanted.
It should be long now however.
If you want a behind the scenes look you can check out our Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.136766763148533.31291.126815434143666&type=3



Tim0282 said:


> Nice video PT! Thanks for sharing your time with us!


Thanks Tim! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## moore

Cool PT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell

Good job buddy !!


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks!
> We started filming a little while ago Gary, however we had limited time on the job so I wasn't able to get all the footage I wanted.
> It should be long now however.
> If you want a behind the scenes look you can check out our Facebook page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.136766763148533.31291.126815434143666&type=3
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool Brian, had a look at the pics, should be good.


----------



## mudslingr

Good job PT !:thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

well done brian.very professional.


----------



## Sweendog87

cazna said:


> I wouldnt waste your money on em PT, I have some, Didnt find them very good but then i guess it depends on your jobs, I like to finsh beads with a 14inch trowel, Beads with lightswitches close to them are annoying with bead boxes, As is tight hallways, So they arnt worth it for me, BUT, Tapepros beadguides look much better than the beadboxer IMO.


Curious cazna when using the bead guide on external angle does it dig into other side if already finished


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> Curious cazna when using the bead guide on external angle does it dig into other side if already finished



No, the bead guides just a flat piece of rounded metal, it wont over hang the other side like tapepros do.


----------



## tomg

For info, the flat box bead guides have enough angular deflection to ensure no scraping on the other side of the bead.


----------



## Sweendog87

cazna said:


> No, the bead guides just a flat piece of rounded metal, it wont over hang the other side like tapepros do.


I was talking about the tapepro cazna have u used them


----------



## cazna

Sweendog87 said:


> I was talking about the tapepro cazna have u used them


 Oh right sorry, No I haven't used them, Only used bead boxers.......Which I don't use anymore, They were not worth it for me and my work I do.


----------



## Sweendog87

Ok now worries just thinking might be a good Investment when I get my boxes and also the reducer plate hit joints exys and screws with the one tool


----------

